# Le tabac dans les lieux publics bientôt interdit !!



## al02 (1 Novembre 2005)

La cigarette va faire un tabac dans les lieux publics !  

Je m'en moque, je ne fume pas !


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Et si on réclamait une loi pour les fumistes


----------



## La SAGEsse (1 Novembre 2005)

C'est une honte, on aura plus que l'alcool comme drogue autorisé !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Qu'on interdise compl&#232;tement la vente de cigarette, ce serait plus coh&#233;rent.


----------



## biskott (1 Novembre 2005)

Personnellement, je suis non-fumeur. Dire que cette loi me laisse indiff&#233;rent serait mentir.

Je serais content de ne plus avoir &#224; supporter la cigarette d'un quidam quand je me trouve au restaurant ou dans un espace confin&#233;. 
Mon m&#233;tier m'am&#232;ne &#224; voyager sur toute la France. A chaque fois que je dois prendre le TGV, je remonte le quai en fumant une centaine de cigarettes... Alors je dis : super ! Mes poumons resterons tout rose !

Et d'un autre cot&#233;, je pense que l'on touche aux droits des fumeurs d'&#234;tre libre de s'en griller une o&#249; ils le souhaitent... Je ne sais pas trop sur quel pied danser... 

En m&#234;me, si le respect d'autrui &#233;tait une valeur pr&#233;dominante dans notre soci&#233;t&#233;, je pense que cette loi ne serait jamais venu &#224; l'esprit de personne, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on interdise complètement la vente de cigarette, ce serait plus cohérent.


 ah ben non les bureaux de tabac  ont obtenu un accord avec l'état, ils sont tranquilles jusqu'à 2008   (je crois)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

bonne nouvelle ,on pourra enfin aller partout ,sans etre asphixié...
a NY,ca fait longtemps qu'on peut sortir partout sans risquer l'intoxication...sans compter les fringues qui puent apres ...
je trouve ca positif ...comme d'hab ,10 ans de retard sur les States...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ah ben non les bureaux de tabac  ont obtenu un accord avec l'état, ils sont tranquilles jusqu'à 2008   (je crois)


Ah les taxes ! et celles-là, chez nous, ne sont même pas attribuées au système de santé...


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Novembre 2005)

Si les espaces dans les lieux publics étaient mieux délimités et si fumeurs et non-fumeurs pouvaient s'entendre avec politesse ça me semblerait mieux que de faire des lois qui vont être très dures à faire respecter. 
Pour ma part, fumer une clope à la fin de mon repas avec le café au resto fait parti du plaisir.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Novembre 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Si les espaces dans les lieux publics étaient mieux délimités et si fumeurs et non-fumeurs pouvaient s'entendre avec politesse ça me semblerait mieux que de faire des lois qui vont être très dures à faire respecter.
> Pour ma part, fumer une clope à la fin de mon repas avec le café au resto fait parti du plaisir.




Pour ma part, respirer un air non enfumé fait partie du plaisir.


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Effectivement le tabac est déjà interdit dans les resto, bars, boîtes etc... aux US, en Italie et en Irlande. 
Perso, un pub sans fumée je trouve ça complètement dénaturé. Un peu comme un Monet sans le ciel. Je suis même nostalgique du temps où on pouvait fumer dans certains cinemas. Les volutes de fumée dans le halo du projecteur, je trouvais ça magique.
Mais bon, la santé doit sans doute passer avant l'esthétique.
Tout cela va dans le sens d'une société de plus en plus policée et édulcorée où le discours commun n'est plus contestable et plus contesté. Vivons vieux, très vieux, avec un espace de liberté et d'expression individuel de plus en plus restreint. Bref faisons nous chier mais longtemps.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement le tabac est déjà interdit dans les resto, bars, boîtes etc... aux US, en Italie et en Irlande.
> Perso, un pub sans fumée je trouve ça complètement dénaturé. Un peu comme un Monet sans le ciel. Je suis même nostalgique du temps où on pouvait fumer dans certains cinemas. Les volutes de fumée dans le halo du projecteur, je trouvais ça magique.
> Mais bon, la santé doit sans doute passer avant l'esthétique.
> Tout cela va dans le sens d'une société de plus en plus policée et édulcorée où le discours commun n'est plus contestable et plus contesté. Vivons vieux, très vieux, avec un espace de liberté et d'expression individuel de plus en plus restreint. Bref faisons nous chier mais longtemps.



Tu repenseras à ça quand le crabe t'aura pris la gorge ou les poumons ....

Je ne suis pas contre les fumeurs, je suis contre ceux qui se plaignent une fois malade, et je suis contre le fait qu'on m'impose une fumée que je ne désire pas.
Si si, je suis tolérant, du moment que chacun respecte l'autre. (tiens, ça me fait penser à un sketch de Chouchou et Loulou dans une voiture)


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement le tabac est déjà interdit dans les resto, bars, boîtes etc... aux US, en Italie et en Irlande.
> Perso, un pub sans fumée je trouve ça complètement dénaturé. Un peu comme un Monet sans le ciel. Je suis même nostalgique du temps où on pouvait fumer dans certains cinemas. Les volutes de fumée dans le halo du projecteur, je trouvais ça magique.
> Mais bon, la santé doit sans doute passer avant l'esthétique.
> Tout cela va dans le sens d'une société de plus en plus policée et édulcorée où le discours commun n'est plus contestable et plus contesté. Vivons vieux, très vieux, avec un espace de liberté et d'expression individuel de plus en plus restreint. Bref faisons nous chier mais longtemps.



ralalalala, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.
Tu as raison, finissons tous BPCO, c'est tellement mieux...  

Je suis aussi pour le retour à l'amiante, c'était tellement chouette comme matériel de construction... 

Â, c'était tellement mieux avant.


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

J'étais à Milan au mois de juin, et la bas la loi est passée depuis quelques temps.
Il était drole de voir les fumeurs sortir du resto pour aller fumer...
Pour une fois que ce ne sont pas les non fumeurs qui auront à subir... Bonne nouvelle...

Pour ma part ça fait longtemps que ce que je fume est interdit partout...


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Tu repenseras à ça quand le crabe t'aura pris la gorge ou les poumons ....
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre les fumeurs, je suis contre ceux qui se plaignent une fois malade, et je suis contre le fait qu'on m'impose une fumée que je ne désire pas.
> Si si, je suis tolérant, du moment que chacun respecte l'autre. (tiens, ça me fait penser à un sketch de Chouchou et Loulou dans une voiture)



Sur l'aspect santé, rien à dire. Tu as entièrement raison.
Ce sont les interdictions de plus en plus nombreuses et le discours communs "soyons beau, soyons sains, soyons toujours jeunes" qui me débectent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'aspect santé, rien à dire. Tu as entièrement raison.
> Ce sont les interdictions de plus en plus nombreuses et le discours communs "soyons beau, soyons sains, soyons toujours jeunes" qui me débectent.



... Et nous vivrons tous dans un monde aussi beau que les images que l'on voit dans les brochures des témoins de Jéovah...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Perso, un pub sans fum&#233;e je trouve &#231;a compl&#232;tement d&#233;natur&#233;. Un peu comme un Monet sans le ciel. Je suis m&#234;me nostalgique du temps o&#249; on pouvait fumer dans certains cinemas. Les volutes de fum&#233;e dans le halo du projecteur, je trouvais &#231;a magique.




*Mourir carbonis&#233; ou asphyxi&#233;*
&#224; cause d'un connard qui aura mal &#233;teint son m&#233;got c'est moyennement magique camarade...


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bonne nouvelle ,on pourra enfin aller partout ,sans etre asphixié...
> a NY,ca fait longtemps qu'on peut sortir partout sans risquer l'intoxication...sans compter les fringues qui puent apres ...
> je trouve ca positif ...comme d'hab ,10 ans de retard sur les States...




On est parfois asphyxié pour bien d'autre raison que le tabac. Et dans certains cas c'est la législation US qui a dix ans de retard. Je ne tiens pas à calquer mon mode de vie sur celui des ricains. :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> je suis contre le fait qu'on m'impose une fumée que je ne désire pas.



Celle que relache la centrale thermique du Vazzio, près d'Ajaccio est 9 fois plus nocive que ce qui est autorisé par les normes en vigueur... Ce n'est qu'un petit exemple parmi tant d'autres... Il concerne juste directement ceux qui m'entourent...
Je suis fumeur ; je serai heureux de me plier à toutes les interdictions concernant le tabac, quand on traitera enfin les choses par ordre de priorité... Interdire le tabac? Allons-y carrément!!! Je suis même pour...
Mais il faudra malheureusement continuer à compter les morts dûs à des maladies respiratoires ; et pour longtemps encore


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je ne tiens pas à calquer mon mode de vie sur celui des ricains. :affraid:



Nous sommes deux, alors...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Interdire le tabac? Allons-y carrément!!! Je suis même pour...
> Mais il faudra malheureusement continuer à compter les morts dûs à des maladies respiratoires ; et pour longtemps encore


Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais il faudra malheureusement continuer à compter les morts dûs à des maladies respiratoires ; et pour longtemps encore




*Interdisons les industries pétrochimiques.*
Interdisons les rejets de CO2 dans l'atmosphère.
Interdisons la circulation automobile.
Interdisons les déjections porcines.
Interdisons les pets de vaches.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Interdisons les industries pétrochimiques.*
> Interdisons les rejets de CO2 dans l'atmosphère.
> Interdisons la circulation automobile.
> Interdisons les déjections porcines.
> Interdisons les pets de vaches.



Toi, tu as mauvais esprit...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les taxes ! et celles-l&#224;, chez nous, ne sont m&#234;me pas attribu&#233;es au syst&#232;me de sant&#233;...


Pas mieux en France 



> Vous avez dit trou de la S&#233;cu ?
> 
> 
> Rapport des comptes de la S&#233 a dit:
> ...


----------



## duracel (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Interdisons les industries pétrochimiques.*
> Interdisons les rejets de CO2 dans l'atmosphère.
> Interdisons la circulation automobile.
> Interdisons les déjections porcines.
> Interdisons les pets de vaches.



Il est interdit d'interdire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux en France



[MODE coupe du monde on]On est les champions, on est les champions ; on est on  est on est les champiooooooons...[/MODE coupe du monde off]


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Respecter les autres est le b. a. ba. 

C'est bon pour le tabac, l'alcool mais il en est aussi d'une autre pollution, nouvelle et sonore celle là, celle des débiles mentaux accros de leur mobiles [natels] :mouais:


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Tu repenseras &#224; &#231;a quand le crabe t'aura pris la gorge ou les poumons ....





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, finissons tous BPCO, c'est tellement mieux...


J'adore :mouais:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :mouais:




Tu adores quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Ben mon bruit d'accord&#233;on le matin au r&#233;veil pardi


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu adores quoi ?


Lire ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

bon, ba moi je vais m'en griller une  

(en signe de contestation silencieuse et limite de jemenfoutisme... franchement y a plus grave)


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2005)

Bill Clinton est parti &#224; temps


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab ,10 ans de retard sur les States...


Sorry, je préfère vivre soixante dans le trou du cul de la france, fumer des clops et vivre ici que vivre 75 ans aux US, ou ce ne sont pas les poumons qu'ont te rongent, mais belle et bien ce qui sert de cerveau..A priori, tu sembles vivre là-bas, donc c'est une réflexion personnelle, basée sur une ton expérience perso. Donc subjective.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je trouve ca positif ...comme d'hab ,10 ans de retard sur les States...



et 25 ans d'avance sur l'abolition de la peine de mort, sur la dépénalisation de l'homosexulatité .... j'en passe et des meilleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, je pr&#233;f&#232;re vivre soixante dans le trou du cul de la france, fumer des clops et vivre ici que vivre 75 ans aux US, ou ce ne sont pas les poumons qu'ont te rongent, mais belle et bien ce qui sert de cerveau..A priori, tu sembles vivre l&#224;-bas, donc c'est une r&#233;flexion personnelle, bas&#233;e sur une ton exp&#233;rience perso. Donc subjective.



alor ca c'est constructive 
c'est pas de l'antiamericanisme primaire au moins... 

faut pas non plus croire que tous les americains sont des cons, puis faudrait peut etre accepter que ce soit une culture differente... 

pi les etats-unis, a la base c'etait une colonie anglaise... normale qu'il y est encore des repecutions aujourd'hui...   

sinon, j'aime bien le ton accerbe...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2005)

Je sens que ce thread "se réchauffe" calmos.


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> alor ca c'est constructive
> c'est pas de l'antiamericanisme primaire au moins...
> 
> faut pas non plus croire que tous les americains sont des cons, puis faudrait peut etre accepter que ce soit une culture differente...
> ...


Exact, mais dire qu'ils ont dix ans d'avance sur nous comme d'hab, c'est du pro-américanisme...j'accepte leur culture, leur vie....
Sache qu'ils ignorent tout de ta culture quand même...la mienne aussi, et même celle du monde entier////
si on reprend l'exemple de la cigarette, tu peux prendre des coups de matraques ou aller en tole....une facon de voir qui me dérange et à laquelle pourtant je me plie lorsque j'y vais


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ...j'accepte leur culture, leur vie....



moi aussi ... tant qu'elle ne sert pas de mod&#232;le &#224; celle que l'on va m'imposer 




_edit : Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; hunjord._


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes deux, alors...



En même temps à choisir entre vivre à la ricaine ou vivre à la pakistanaise...

On s'est compris...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ...j'accepte leur culture...


Si on peut nommer &#231;&#224; culture  

Et puis consid&#233;rer les USA comme un tout m'a toujours bien fait marrer 

Bon, sur ce, j'va griller un 2&#232; paquet


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut nommer çà culture
> 
> Et puis considérer les USA comme un tout m'a toujours bien fait marrer
> 
> Bon, sur ce, j'va griller un 2è paquet


On est bien d'accord.....


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ... tant qu'elle ne sert pas de modèle à celle que l'on va m'imposer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,
bah pareil...vous devriez donner des points de réput à d'autres qu'à Chandler JF.....


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

Z'avez qu'à vous emboiter les 2 philosophes !


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Bon tout va bien. A un moment je m'étais senti un peu seul.
Je tiens cependant à clarifier. Un jour je m'arêtrai peut-être de fumer. Je voudrais que ce jour là ce soit à la suite d'une prise de consceince individuelle, au pire par nécessité, et non parce qu'on me l'a interdit. 
On est adulte, non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bill Clinton est parti &#224; temps




*Attention*
il est question de cigarette dans ce sujet, pas du cigare que fumait Monica Lewinski...




:hein:


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez qu'à vous emboiter les 2 philosophes !


Qu'est ce que tu en penses chandler ????? 
Du moment que tu sois pas américain, ca ne me dérange pas.....


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Bon tout va bien. A un moment je m'&#233;tais senti un peu seul.
> Je tiens cependant &#224; clarifier. Un jour je m'ar&#234;trai peut-&#234;tre de fumer. Je voudrais que ce jour l&#224; ce soit &#224; la suite d'une prise de consceince individuelle, au pire par n&#233;cessit&#233;, et non parce qu'on me l'a interdit.
> On est adulte, non ?



Sur..

La grosse diff&#233;rence c'est que fumer n'engage pas QUE le fumeur.

D'ou la nuance avec l'alcool.

Moi &#231;a me gene pas qu'on fume &#224; cot&#233; de moi, par contre si &#231;a me genait, je ferais valoir mes droits avec perte (ici) et fracas (l&#224...


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu en penses chandler ?????
> Du moment que tu sois pas américain, ca ne me dérange pas.....



Ben j'ai pas tout compris mais bon ça devait être certainement très drôle puisque c'est du Sonny ...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai pas tout compris mais bon ça devait être certainement très drôle puisque c'est du Sonny ...



D'aucun (d'aucunes ???) te diraient que non....

Mais bon...


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Attention*
> il est question de cigarette dans ce sujet, pas du cigare que fumait Monica Lewinski...
> 
> 
> ...


Parait être t'il que la pipe est plus saine......moins de produits frellatés,etc....


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

Bin moi non plus j'ai pas tout compris,

mais,
1) public veux dire ou tout le monde peut aller....
2) jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent tout le monde est libre en france.... et la libert&#233;, c'est faire ce que tu veux sauf chier les autres !!!!
3) moi la cigarette, j'aime pas

=> Donc vous pouvez vous tuer &#224; petit feu chez vous, mais pas &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi sur banc, etc...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Attention*
> il est question de cigarette dans ce sujet, pas du cigare que fumait Monica Lewinski...
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'en est il pour la pipe ?
Vont ils fermer les clubs échangiste ??...  :rateau:


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Bin moi non plus j'ai pas tout compris,
> 
> mais,
> 1) public veux dire ou tout le monde peut aller....
> ...



Proposition 1 et 2 okay.
3 : d'où vent ton droit à faire chier les fumeurs compte-tenu de la proposition 2 ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

De toute façon ; on est tous foutus...


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

je respecte les fumeurs et non fumeurs, et comprend très bien que cela puisse incomoder des gens....mais pas contre la seule chose qui m'a fait réagir est que l'on dise que les US ont dix ans d'avance sur nous....Aux US, il n'y a pas que la prohibition du tabac, il y en a plein d'autres, comme celle de faire pipi, tu t'arrêtes sur le bord de la route parceque tu n'en peux plus et bé, gaffe, attentat à la pudeur, pof en tole, et pis si tu as simplement essayer de faire comprendre au très poli policier que s'était super urgent, il t'en balance en tole....   
10 ans d'avance, oui, sur Sarko....


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Proposition 1 et 2 okay.
> 3 : d'où vent ton droit à faire chier les fumeurs compte-tenu de la proposition 2 ?


Tu es effectivement libre de te suicider, mais pas de m'emporter dans ton suicide !!!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ... comme celle de faire pipi, tu t'arrêtes sur le bord de la route parceque tu n'en peux plus



enfin bon c'est crade ... on est pas des bêtes non plus.
:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Tu es effectivement libre de te suicider, mais pas de m'emporter dans ton suicide !!!!!



Et alors? ... S'il ne supporte pas la solitude? ...


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

pas moyen d'&#234;tre s&#233;rieux !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est il pour la pipe ?
> Vont ils fermer les clubs échangiste ??...  :rateau:




*Avec la grippe aviaire*
sale temps pour les poules de luxe.




:hein:


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon c'est crade ... on est pas des bêtes non plus.
> :mouais:


 
Effectivement, il y avait une bande d'alcolo qui pissait tous les soirs sur la porte de mon immeuble. Le matin, il fallait avoir l'estomac bien accroché.
Pisser sur le bord d'une route, okay, mais sur une route de campagne alors.


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon c'est crade ... on est pas des bêtes non plus.
> :mouais:


Bah, moi, je suis un gros franchouillard, si je n'ai pas de cabinet, je m'arrête sur une belle route de campagne....je sens alors la brise dans mes cheveux.....Et mon calecon....   
D'ailleurs aux vues de certains bords de routes, je pense qu'il y a d'autres personnes qui se laissent bien plus aller encore....


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> => Donc vous pouvez vous tuer à petit feu chez vous, mais pas à côté de moi sur banc, etc...


Ben, heureusement si :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, heureusement si :rateau:


Bin c'est bien &#231;a qu'est dommage ......


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Tu es effectivement libre de te suicider, mais pas de m'emporter dans ton suicide !!!!!



Là on peut commencer à raisonner. Tu ne peux m'interdire de fumer à côté de toi parce que tu n'aimes pas la cigarette. Si elle entrave ta santé c'est une autre histoire. Reste à mesurer dans quel mesure. C'est à dire dans quelles conditions le tabagisme passif menace le non-fumeur. Si le fait de passer une heure par jour dans un endroit enfumé (restaurant ou bar) présente effectivement un danger, je comprends qu'on légifère. Si c'est simplement parce que certaines personnes n'aiment pas, je ne vois pas de justification.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Bin c'est bien ça qu'est dommage ......



Tu as pas pensé que tu pouvais changer de banc ... ou lui demander de changer si tu es arrivé avant ??


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La grosse différence c'est que fumer n'engage pas QUE le fumeur.
> 
> D'ou la nuance avec l'alcool.


Sauf à le faire exprès, le fumeur n'engage que lui :mouais: 
L'alcoolique, dans tous les cas de figure engage les autres :hein:


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Bin c'est bien ça qu'est dommage ......


Ben, non, il y a des limites à toutes choses et heureusement la loi délimite la notion d'espace publique dans ce cas là


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sauf &#224; le faire expr&#232;s, le fumeur n'engage que lui :mouais:
> L'alcoolique, dans tous les cas de figure engage les autres :hein:



Par son comportement, c'est assez indirect donc...

Le fumeur lui par sa simple pr&#233;sence intoxique son entourage.

Encore une fois moi j'dis &#231;a, mais je vis avec une personne qui fume, et &#231;a me d&#233;range pas, par conte je comprends que &#231;a d&#233;range, c'est l&#233;gitime.

EDIT :

Et puis quand on sait pas boire, on va fumer du shit avec les vieux djeuns !!!


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Là on peut commencer à raisonner. Tu ne peux m'interdire de fumer à côté de toi parce que tu n'aimes pas la cigarette. Si elle entrave ta santé c'est une autre histoire. Reste à mesurer dans quel mesure. C'est à dire dans quelles conditions le tabagisme passif menace le non-fumeur. Si le fait de passer une heure par jour dans un endroit enfumé (restaurant ou bar) présente effectivement un danger, je comprends qu'on légifère. Si c'est simplement parce que certaines personnes n'aiment pas, je ne vois pas de justification.


C'est b&#234;te comme remarque mais je me dois de la rappeler : JE SUIS LIBRE DE VIVRE


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen d'être sérieux !!!!



Le sérieux entraîne parfois l'ennui... Et l'ennui peu tuer à petit feu ; comme le fait si bien le tabac...
Enfin, ce n'est qu'un jugement qui n'engage que ma propre sensibilité...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est b&#234;te comme remarque mais je me dois de la rappeler : JE SUIS LIBRE DE VIVRE



Seulement si tu tombes le futal comme tous (EDIT : toutes....) les autres.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est bête comme remarque mais je me dois de la rappeler : JE SUIS LIBRE DE VIVRE



tu es aussi libre de ne pas aller dans les endroits enfumés ....


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est bête comme remarque mais je me dois de la rappeler : JE SUIS LIBRE DE VIVRE



Ca va sans dire. Mais vivre libre, c'est encore mieux.


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le fumeur lui par sa simple présence intoxique son entourage.


Le fumeur qui respecte les autres n'engage que lui.



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par son comportement, c'est assez indirect donc...


Le buveur engage automatiquement les autres et c'est ce phénomène induit que fait le plus de ravages, hélas...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen d'être sérieux !!!!


Ben non parce que ce comportement de donneur de leçons permanent est la pire des attitudes :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben non parce que ce comportement de donneur de le&#231;ons permanent est la pire des attitudes :mouais:



+1 


_&#233;dit : pas de chance today : Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; golf. _


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le fumeur qui respecte les autres n'engage que lui.
> 
> 
> Le buveur engage automatiquement les autres et c'est ce phénomène induit que fait le plus de ravages, hélas...



Bof, c'est quand même difficile à mesurer, aussi difficile que l'intoxication des fumeurs passifs tu me diras...

Bon...

Et sinon ça va ?


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> EDIT :
> 
> Et puis quand on sait pas boire, on va fumer du shit avec les vieux djeuns !!!


Ah...
Enfin...
Le Sonny intelligent se révèle quand même au détour :rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu es aussi libre de ne pas aller dans les endroits enfumés ....


Y en a quand même un qui a du bon sens


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

Au dela du fait qu'il ne faut pas d&#233;ranger le non-fumeur, n'oublions pas messieurs-dames, que le tabagique est quelqu'un de malade.

Le tabac n'est plus un plaisir pour lui depuis longtemps, mais bien une maladie chronique. (et ce quoi qu'il en dise)

Tous les gens qui boivent ne sont pas alcoolique, alors que tous les fumeurs sont tabagiques et intoxiqu&#233;s.

Interdire le tabac dans les lieux publiques, c'est leur interdire l'acc&#232;s finalement. Je ne connais pas de fumeurs qui peuvent se passer de tabac pendant plus d'une heure....


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas de fumeurs qui peuvent se passer de tabac pendant plus d'une heure....



C'est vrai on ne se connaît pas ... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Interdire le tabac dans les lieux publiques, c'est leur interdire l'accès finalement. Je ne connais pas de fumeurs qui peuvent se passer de tabac pendant plus d'une heure....



Et comme, nous les fumeurs, aimons empiler les maladies ; vous imaginez le manque à gagner si on ne fréquente plus les troquets dans un pays de pinardiers faux-culs...


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai on ne se connaît pas ... :rateau:



Je m'y attendais à celle la.

Attend un peu, y a la collègienne qui fume depuis trois semaines qui va me contredire aussi...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bof, c'est quand même difficile à mesurer, aussi difficile que l'intoxication des fumeurs passifs tu me diras...


Dans la tabagie passive, les études ont bien déterminé l'environnement, circonstances, limites...

Hélàs, les études menées ont fait apparaître cette triste réalité [violence domestique, violence routière, violence publique, etc.] qui elle n'a pas de limite ! C'est le flou le plus total :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

B&#233; dis donc pour un petit fil bien tranquil, y a de l'ambiance


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Au dela du fait qu'il ne faut pas déranger le non-fumeur, n'oublions pas messieurs-dames, que le tabagique est quelqu'un de malade.
> 
> Le tabac n'est plus un plaisir pour lui depuis longtemps, mais bien une maladie chronique. (et ce quoi qu'il en dise)
> 
> ...


Pas d'accord, ma copine fume une clope de temps en temps...elle ne semble pas addict...., c'est toujoues pareil, c'est une question de point de vue, de situation...


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, ma copine fume une clope de temps en temps...elle ne semble pas addict...., c'est toujoues pareil, c'est une question de point de vue, de situation...




Et voila... ça pas été long....


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y attendais à celle la.
> 
> Attend un peu, y a la collègienne qui fume depuis trois semaines qui va me contredire aussi...




lol 
  

Sérieusement je suis beaucoup moins dépendant à la nicotine qu'à la caféine ... et je ne mis suis pas mis la semaine dernière.


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, ma copine fume une clope de temps en temps...elle ne semble pas addict...., c'est toujoues pareil, c'est une question de point de vue, de situation...




Dans ce cas la loi ne la dérangera pas.

Je parle des vrais fumeurs....ou fumeuses....


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ...n'oublions pas messieurs-dames, que le tabagique est quelqu'un de malade.
> 
> Le tabac n'est plus un plaisir pour lui depuis longtemps, mais bien une maladie chronique. (et ce quoi qu'il en dise)
> 
> Tous les gens qui boivent ne sont pas alcoolique, alors que tous les fumeurs sont tabagiques et intoxiqués.


Non, rien n'est plus faux que cette vision des fumeurs :mouais: 
Non pas sur le fond, l'addiction, mais sur la forme 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Interdire le tabac dans les lieux publiques, c'est leur interdire l'accès finalement. Je ne connais pas de fumeurs qui peuvent se passer de tabac pendant plus d'une heure....


Si si, c'est possible


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, ma copine fume une clope de temps en temps...elle ne semble pas addict...., c'est toujoues pareil, c'est une question de point de vue, de situation...



Pas faux ; de toute façon, l'addiction au tabac est induite par une personalité avant tout portée sur des attitudes compulsives... C'est du moins ce que je peux déduire de ma propre expérience... Si j'arrétais le tabac ; je n'aurais pas pour autant résolu le problème de fond...


----------



## tantoillane (1 Novembre 2005)

Enfin, droit ou pas, si je vois un quelqu'un qui m'enfume la geule sens g&#234;ne pas j'en penserais pas moins de lui, et puis, rien que par politesse pour le pauvre vieux qui crache ses tripes en toussant, sortir fumer son p&#233;tard c'est pas si difficile, non ????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si si, c'est possible



Ouais... Dans un cinoche,  même devant un film de 3h 1/2 ; pas envie :love:


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien n'est plus faux que cette vision des fumeurs :mouais:
> Non pas sur le fond, l'addiction, mais sur la forme
> 
> 
> Si si, c'est possible





Mouarrrfff ! A la prochaine bouffe du mois on fait comme si la loi était passée...

Pas de clope dans le resto ?! OK !?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Novembre 2005)

*Cancer du poumon*
ou cirrhose ?

mon c½ur balance...





:rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Bé dis donc pour un petit fil bien tranquil, y a de l'ambiance


Ben, que veux tu, c'est le caractère faux Q dans cette affaire de tabagie qui énerve :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas faux ; de toute façon, l'addiction au tabac est induite par une personalité avant tout portée sur des attitudes compulsives... C'est du moins ce que je peux déduire de ma propre expérience... Si j'arrétais le tabac ; je n'aurais pas pour autant résolu le problème de fond...


C'est ca ma copine est super compulsive...je lui dis tout le temps....    , moi par contre suis clean, c'est ce que je lui dis tout le temps aussi !!!


----------



## katelijn (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Interdire le tabac dans les lieux publiques, c'est leur interdire l'accès finalement.



"Les Français vont indistinctement au pouvoir; ils n'aiment point la liberté, l'égalité seule est leur 
idole" .  Chateaubriand


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, que veux tu, c'est le caractère faux Q dans cette affaire de tabagie qui énerve :rateau:



Exaaaaaaaaactement!


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

Y'a comme qui dirait un truc que je ne comprends pas. Au lieu d'interdire le tabac dans les lieux privés ouverts au public pourquoi ne pas tout simplement afficher la couleur a l'entrée. Tabac autorisé / tabac interdit comme ça tout le monde est fixé ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme qui dirait un truc que je ne comprends pas. Au lieu d'interdire le tabac dans les lieux privés ouverts au public pourquoi ne pas tout simplement afficher la couleur a l'entrée. Tabac autorisé / tabac interdit comme ça tout le monde est fixé ...



Tu connais des parlementaires qui pondent des projets qui aiment faire simple tout en restant nuancés et distanciés dans ce qu'ils avancent?  C'est tellement mieux la démagogie démonstrative... Merde ; la charte! Oups:rose:


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme qui dirait un truc que je ne comprends pas. Au lieu d'interdire le tabac dans les lieux privés ouverts au public pourquoi ne pas tout simplement afficher la couleur a l'entrée. Tabac autorisé / tabac interdit comme ça tout le monde est fixé ...



Ouais... j'imagines bien la scène :

"bon chérie, on se retrouve après manger ? je vais au resto fumeur."
"ok a tout mon amour...."


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mouarrrfff ! A la prochaine bouffe du mois on fait comme si la loi était passée...
> 
> Pas de clope dans le resto ?! OK !?


Non, non, parce que cette loi, elle est pas encore là :mouais:

De toute façon, ce ne serait pas la première fois que je fais l'effort


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

Soudain, le doute m'habite.
Ma chambre étant un lieu public, dois-je arrêter de fumer et, si oui, par où ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

Sécurité !!!!!!!!


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Y'a comme qui dirait un truc que je ne comprends pas. Au lieu d'interdire le tabac dans les lieux privés ouverts au public pourquoi ne pas tout simplement afficher la couleur a l'entrée. Tabac autorisé / tabac interdit comme ça tout le monde est fixé ...


C'est déjà le cadre de la loi actuelle


----------



## Malow (1 Novembre 2005)

Comment vont-ils faire dans les boîtes de nuit ?


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... j'imagines bien la scène :
> 
> "bon chérie, on se retrouve après manger ? je vais au resto fumeur."
> "ok a tout mon amour...."


C'est déjà le cas, si tu veux manger en fumant tu vas dans une salle fumeur, si ta copine elle veut manger à une table non fumeur, et bien tu la retrouve pour le dessert, nan????
Sois il y a compromis ou soit bien.....à'd't'l'heure poulette....   
La loi Evin est pas si mal; il faut peut être un peu la moderniser...mais à part les restos et bars, il est à peu près interdit de fumer dans tous les lieux publics...


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... j'imagines bien la scène :
> 
> "bon chérie, on se retrouve après manger ? je vais au resto fumeur."
> "ok a tout mon amour...."



Le couple étant l'art du compromis et de la négociation ... tout ceci devrait pouvoir s'arranger pour dîner ensemble.


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Comment vont-ils faire dans les boîtes de nuit ?




Des bars fumoirs. Comme au Palace...:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Comment vont-ils faire dans les boîtes de nuit ?



Comment ils vont faire quoi ?

Moi ça tiendrait qu'à moi j'interdirais les boites de nuits, c'est plein de névrosés qui gesticulent comme des crétins...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est plein de névrosés qui gesticulent comme des crétins...



Nan. Ça c'est l'URSSAF.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà le cadre de la loi actuelle



Ouais enfin la salle fumeur séparée de la non-fumeur par une plante verte c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde. Pour ça je comprends qu'un non-fumeur s'énerve.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment ils vont faire quoi ?
> 
> Moi ça tiendrait qu'à moi j'interdirais les boites de nuits, c'est plein de névrosés qui gesticulent comme des crétins...



Et à la longue ; c'est pas bon pour la santé... Ca te fait des tympans en cuir de vulve de truie...


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment ils vont faire quoi ?
> 
> Moi ça tiendrait qu'à moi j'interdirais les boites de nuits, c'est plein de névrosés qui gesticulent comme des crétins...




Moi j'y allais pour draguer, pendant que les crétins dansaient...:love:


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... en cuir de vulve de truie...


_....collector...comme d'hab...._


----------



## katelijn (1 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Ça c'est l'URSSAF.




Hi, hi .... les pauvres!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y allais pour draguer, pendant que les crétins dansaient...:love:



Ouais enfin draguer en boite de nuit c'est comme acheter des légumes à carrouf...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin draguer en boite de nuit c'est comme acheter des légumes à carrouf...



Ou pêcher la morue chez Champion...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Ça c'est l'URSSAF.


Il a écrit "gesticulent" :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin draguer en boite de nuit c'est comme acheter des légumes à carrouf...



Non non, les légumes aussi... en boite !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il a écrit "gesticulent" :mouais: :rateau:



J'avais bien lu, tu penses. Sinon j'aurais parlé du bar des modos.


----------



## yoffy (1 Novembre 2005)

Assez !  ... la fumée de tabac nous empêche de goûter pleinement la fumée des diesels qui est quand même plus agréable et meilleure pour la santé : "Pour le droit d'enfumer son prochain au diesel , contre le droit de l'enfumer au tabac ..non , mais !" ( ... et pour l'interdiction des GSM dans les lieux publics )


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin la salle fumeur séparée de la non-fumeur par une plante verte c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde. Pour ça je comprends qu'un non-fumeur s'énerve.


Ah, ben oui  
Mais fallait que les zigotos hypocrites qui ont pondu ces textes y réfléchissent avant :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben oui
> Mais fallait que les zigotos hypocrites qui ont pondu ces textes y réfléchissent avant :rateau:


Ou il fallait pas voter pour eux....:mouais: 
Ca y est je perds mon sang froid !


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien lu, tu penses. Sinon j'aurais parlé du bar des modos.


Tu es déjà allé aux URSSAF :mouais: 
C'est un truc de zombies  

Ce sont les généreux donateurs qui gesticulent et personne d'autre :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben oui
> Mais fallait que les zigotos hypocrites qui ont pondu ces textes y réfléchissent avant :rateau:



Allons allons ; tu parles de dignes représentants du peuple ; qui officient dans un souci constant du bien-être de leurs contemporains et une totale abnégation... Un peu de respect ; foutredieu!    Modère-toi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les généreux donateurs qui gesticulent et personne d'autre :rateau:



Je n'ai pas dit le contraire il me semble... 

Bien, maintenant parle-nous du bar des modos... ZIP !


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ... et pour l'interdiction des GSM dans les lieux publics


Bien, bien, y en a qui suivent


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien vu cette pub en pas de ce fil :


----------



## Malow (1 Novembre 2005)

Bientôt dans les restaurants.....hum hum....


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien, y en a qui suivent



Ouais enfin pour ce qui est des GSM dans les lieux publiques, pas besoin d'une loi. Un peu de savoir vivre suffit...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2005)

Arrachons lui les couilles !!!


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien, maintenant parle-nous du bar des modos... ZIP !


Ben, puisque tu l'évoques, il y a longtemps qu'on a pas causé de toi et de ton copain ego  
J'vais descendre relancer ça :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

3 + (à vous) ..... =


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin pour ce qui est des GSM dans les lieux publiques, pas besoin d'une loi. Un peu de savoir vivre suffit...


Ben si, et tout de suite, on gagnera 20 ans de palabres et d'hypocrisie contrairement au tabac


----------



## al02 (1 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> La cigarette va faire un tabac dans les lieux publics !



C'est ce fil qui fait un tabac !!


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 3 + (à vous) ..... =


2; mais vais pas tarder à péter la troisième


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 3 + (à vous) ..... =



moi j'ai grillé une heure...


----------



## Malow (1 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas dit le contraire il me semble...
> 
> Bien, maintenant parle-nous du bar des modos... ZIP !



Un bar des modos ???


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin draguer en boite de nuit c'est comme acheter des légumes à carrouf...




héhéhéhéhéhééh.   
(totalement hors sujet mais bien drôle.  )


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 3 + (à vous) ..... =


Depuis 12h45 :mouais: 
Une bonne quinzaine :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, puisque tu l'évoques, il y a longtemps qu'on a pas causé de toi et de ton copain ego



Je vois. Le niveau n'y est donc pas meilleur qu'ici...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je vois. Le niveau n'y est donc pas meilleur qu'ici...


Ah &#231;a :rateau: 
Remarque, normal, ce sont les m&#234;mes [hypocrites] 

Par contre, y a un coin fumeur 
Minuscule &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du coin des alcoolos :mouais:​


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

Semblerait que tout le monde est arreté de fumer....  
moi j'y pense quand même....


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Semblerait que tout le monde est arreté de fumer....
> moi j'y pense quand même....



je viens juste d'en allumer une ....


----------



## hunjord (1 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> je viens juste d'en allumer une ....


je veux arreter, trop de sous....pour ma part il m'en reste une pour la soirée...je la fumerais tout à l'heure...:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> ....pour ma part il m'en reste une pour la soirée...



c'est le genre de situation qui me met hors de moi ....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement le tabac est d&#233;j&#224; interdit dans les resto, bars, bo&#238;tes etc... aux US, en Italie et en Irlande.
> Perso, un pub sans fum&#233;e je trouve &#231;a compl&#232;tement d&#233;natur&#233;. Un peu comme un Monet sans le ciel. Je suis m&#234;me nostalgique du temps o&#249; on pouvait fumer dans certains cinemas. Les volutes de fum&#233;e dans le halo du projecteur, je trouvais &#231;a magique.
> Mais bon, la sant&#233; doit sans doute passer avant l'esth&#233;tique.
> Tout cela va dans le sens d'une soci&#233;t&#233; de plus en plus polic&#233;e et &#233;dulcor&#233;e o&#249; le discours commun n'est plus contestable et plus contest&#233;. Vivons vieux, tr&#232;s vieux, avec un espace de libert&#233; et d'expression individuel de plus en plus restreint. Bref faisons nous chier mais longtemps.



on ne peut pas laisser dire ca...ce n'est pas telement aux non fumeurs ,qui comme moi ,fr&#233;quentent de temps en temps ,des lieux enfum&#233;s que je pense...
non je  pense surtout aux nons fumeurs qui travaillent dans des bars ou des trucs comme ca :serveurs ou autres...la C carrement criminel ,de ne rien faire...
c'est surtout pour eux que cela devrait etre interdit...ils avaient dit qu'un serveur qui etait fumeur passif fumait l'&#233;quivalent de je sais plus combien de cigarettes...
il faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi au non de je ne sais quel libert&#233;,C compl&#233;tement irr&#233;sponsable...
cela,dit les gens ont le droit de fumer ,ca les regarde ...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas laisser dire ca...ce n'est pas telement aux non fumeurs ,qui comme moi ,fréquentent de temps en temps ,des lieux enfumés que je pense...
> non je  pense surtout aux nons fumeurs qui travaillent dans des bars ou des trucs comme ca :serveurs ou autres...la C carrement criminel ,de ne rien faire...
> c'est surtout pour eux que cela devrait etre interdit...ils avaient dit qu'un serveur qui etait fumeur passif fumait l'équivalent de je sais plus combien de cigarettes...
> il faut arreter de dire n'importe quoi au non de je ne sais quel liberté,C complétement irrésponsable...
> cela,dit les gens ont le droit de fumer ,ca les regarde ...


Tu as tout à fait raison :mouais: 
Cela dit, faut aussi freiner l'excès de désinformation sur le tabagisme passif :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

cette interdiction, je veux pas dire, mais dans certains endroits (genre bars, et surtout boites) &#231;a peut vite mener a la baston...
le personnel est pas sens&#233; etre derriere tous les clients, ils ont pas que &#231;a a foutre non plus quand meme... et quand l'alcool est la &#231;a aide pas a la tolerance vis a vis de ce genre de lois...
perso je pense que ca va pas etre simple a appliquer tout ca...
tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un sait si en irlande ils y arrivent?
passque la j'ai du mal a y croire...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> cette interdiction, je veux pas dire, mais dans certains endroits (genre bars, et surtout boites) ça peut vite mener a la baston...
> le personnel est pas sensé etre derriere tous les clients, ils ont pas que ça a foutre non plus quand meme... et quand l'alcool est la ça aide pas a la tolerance vis a vis de ce genre de lois...
> perso je pense que ca va pas etre simple a appliquer tout ca...
> tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un sait si en irlande ils y arrivent?
> passque la j'ai du mal a y croire...



C'est la qu'on voit que le tabac ,C une plaie tout de meme...
pour en arriver la ,tout de meme...


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas laisser dire ca...



Sidney, c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais. Que tu t'en prennes à ma liberté de fumer dans les lieux publics, passe encore. Mais à ma liberté d'expression, ça en devient carrément grotesque  Aucune cause ne peut justifier une pensée unique. Seul le débat compte.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

petezy sa gueule pitin!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour en arriver la ,tout de meme...


Pourquoi? Où est-on censés en arriver? Dis nous... Je sens que ça va valoir son pesant de cacahuètes...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? Où est-on censés en arriver? Dis nous... Je sens que ça va valoir son pesant de cacahuètes...



pour en arriver a ce qe les gens se battent voila ce que cela veut dire ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Sidney, c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais. Que tu t'en prennes à ma liberté de fumer dans les lieux publics, passe encore. Mais à ma liberté d'expression, ça en devient carrément grotesque  Aucune cause ne peut justifier une pensée unique. Seul le débat compte.



je ne t'en veut pas personnellement ...je pensais a ces gens qui travaillent tous les jours dans des endroits enfumés comme les bars...
ils prennent de gros risques avec leur santé ...
surement plus que toi qui fume quelques cigarettes par jour...
il faut que tu penses a eux ,et arrete de raisonner en égoiste....
ce ne te generai pas ,de sortir devant le bar pour fumer,en plus tu prendrai un peu l'air...
voila ,c'est tout...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

Mais qui a envie de se battre pour ces conneries? Quand j'ai un &#226;ne- fumeur ou non fumeur- en face ; je me barre un  peu plus loin sans en faire une grossessse nerveuse... Le tabagisme passif... 'Tain d'Ad&#232;le! Mais vous avez trouv&#233; que &#231;a comme pauvre cause &#224; enquiller?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> petezy sa gueule pitin!!!



vouloir s'en prendre a Sydney Bristow,c'est tout de meme courir de gros risque...surtout qu'avec son souffle court de fumeur ,je l'aurai vite ratrapé s'il se sauve


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2005)

. Si nous métions la moitié de ces forces dans la lutte contre les pollutions, la deforestation , etc.., les résultats seraient de loin plus productif pour notre santé (survie ?!)....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2005)

la fumée va *toujours* et ce quoiqu'il arrive, vers celui qui ne fume pas 

Ça c'est encore un coup de celui qui a écrit la théorie de la tartine !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> . Si nous métions la moitié de ces forces dans la lutte contre les pollutions, la deforestation , etc.., les résultats seraient de loin plus productif pour notre santé (survie ?!)....



T'ain!!! Enfin une qui se la raconte pas! :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> . Si nous métions la moitié de ces forces dans la lutte contre les pollutions, la deforestation , etc.., les résultats seraient de loin plus productif pour notre santé (survie ?!)....




avec des si ,on referait le monde ,ca c'est sur...
enfin ,ce débat ne menera nul part ,il serait bon qu'un modérateur ferme le post...
chacun a son idée,et n'en démordra pas...


----------



## katelijn (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? Où est-on censés en arriver? Dis nous... Je sens que ça va valoir son pesant de cacahuètes...



A l'anarchisme!  En tant que pensée philosofique  ;D
Et non politique (hors charte!)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> A l'anarchisme!  En tant que pensée philosofique  ;D
> Et non politique (hors charte!)



Je te suis sur ce terrain, quand tu veux...


----------



## puregeof (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne t'en veut pas personnellement ...je pensais a ces gens qui travaillent tous les jours dans des endroits enfumés comme les bars...
> ils prennent de gros risques avec leur santé ...
> surement plus que toi qui fume quelques cigarettes par jour...
> il faut que tu penses a eux ,et arrete de raisonner en égoiste....
> ...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit à toi d'en décider. Mais je prends note de ton avis.
Pour alimenter le débat sur des bases plus saines, j'ai vue en rentrant du cinema ce soir un restaurant italien ("Il Tre - Enoteca" rue Montergueuil) où il était clairement inscrit à l'entrée "interdit de fumer". Le restaurant, sans être tout à fait complet, affichait pas mal de monde. A priori je n'irai pas puisque j'aime fumer en fin de repas avec mon café, mais l'initiative est intéressante. Tout propriétaire de bar ou de restaurant est libre ou non d'autoriser à ce qu'on fume ou non dans son établissement. Dès lors pourquoi légiférer. Les fumurs dans les endroits fumeurs et les non-fumeurs dans les lieux non-fumeurs. Etant entendu, qu'un fumeur dans un lieu non-fumeur s'abstiendra. Le non-fumeur dans un lieu fumeur ne sera pas obligé de fumer (du moins activement). Il en ressort gagnant


----------



## katelijn (1 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te suis sur ce terrain, quand tu veux...



Andamos!
 :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Andamos!
> :love: :love:



Vale! :love: :love: :love:

De plue en plus de gens ont besoin de cadres législatifs poujadistes pour évacuer leurs névroses et leurs difficultés relationnelles.....................


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit à toi d'en décider. Mais je prends note de ton avis.
> Pour alimenter le débat sur des bases plus saines, j'ai vue en rentrant du cinema ce soir un restaurant italien ("Il Tre - Enoteca" rue Montergueuil) où il était clairement inscrit à l'entrée "interdit de fumer". Le restaurant, sans être tout à fait complet, affichait pas mal de monde. A priori je n'irai pas puisque j'aime fumer en fin de repas avec mon café, mais l'initiative est intéressante. Tout propriétaire de bar ou de restaurant est libre ou non d'autoriser à ce qu'on fume ou non dans son établissement. Dès lors pourquoi légiférer. Les fumurs dans les endroits fumeurs et les non-fumeurs dans les lieux non-fumeurs. Etant entendu, qu'un fumeur dans un lieu non-fumeur s'abstiendra. Le non-fumeur dans un lieu fumeur ne sera pas obligé de fumer (du moins activement). Il en ressort gagnant



enfin je terminerai en disant que l'on verra bien ce que donnera cette loi...et enfin ,je ne souhaite a personne un cancer des poumons,parce quil parrait que c'est horrible comme souffrances...
donc pour ceux qui fument ,il vaut mieux essayer d' arreter!
bonne nuit a tous...


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens d'ailleurs, quelqu'un sait si en irlande ils y arrivent?
> passque la j'ai du mal a y croire...


Ben, aux dernières nouvelles, ils y arrivent très bien :rateau: 
Mais aux avants dernières nouvelles, les Irlandais ont un sens civique plus évolué que le notre et surtout il n'ont pas une législation hypocrite en la matière


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ...je pensais a ces gens qui travaillent tous les jours dans des endroits enfumés comme les bars...
> ils prennent de gros risques avec leur santé ...


Qu'en sais tu réellement ?



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ce ne te generai pas ,de sortir devant le bar pour fumer, *en plus tu prendrai un peu l'air...*


Ça, c'est le bout de phrase de trop :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en sais tu réellement ?
> 
> 
> Ça, c'est le bout de phrase de trop :mouais:



non non C pas moi qui le dit , C au journal de F2 je cite une jeune femme qui est sorti d'un bar non fumeur pour ...fumer ,et elle a dit texto :"comme ca on prend un peu l'air"...
pourquoi pas ? c'est connu que bc de fumeur n'aiment pas ...l'odeur de la fumée:ils ne fument pas chez eux ni en voiture etc...ils prennent un chewing gum apres avoir fumé ...j'en connait


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en sais tu réellement ?
> 
> 
> Ça, c'est le bout de phrase de trop :mouais:



demande aux medecins,ils t'en diront surement plus que moi la dessus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non non C pas moi qui le dit , C au journal de F2



Télé Goebbels?


----------



## macelene (1 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> enfin je terminerai en disant que l'on verra bien ce que donnera cette loi...et enfin ,je ne souhaite a personne un cancer des poumons,parce quil parrait que c'est horrible comme souffrances...
> donc pour ceux qui fument ,il vaut mieux essayer d' arreter!
> bonne nuit a tous...





Mais sache aussi que ce n'est pas que la cigarette qui est responsable à elle seule de tous les  cancers du poumons... 


Et que SI... on tentait de fabriquer des cigarettes sans tous ces composants qui sont aussi des facteurs de tas d'autres maladies... 







Que les instances fassent le nécessaire pour aider les gens dans leur démarche de vouloir stopper le tabac... s'ils en éprouvent le besoin... l'envie... 


En dehors de tout ça, je crois sincèrement qu'il y va de notre bon sens pour ne pas enquiquiner les non-fumeurs... on peut le faire  
Avoir une ligne de conduite lorsque l'on a des enfants par exemple...
Enfin des tas de petits trucs qui rendent la Vie... plus simple  

Et là juste à côté de moi j'ai un grand Nain qui vient de me dire: " et ça te fait pas réfléchir cette image ? " si bien sur :rose:...

 

​


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit à toi d'en décider. Mais je prends note de ton avis.
> Pour alimenter le débat sur des bases plus saines, j'ai vue en rentrant du cinema ce soir un restaurant italien ("Il Tre - Enoteca" rue Montergueuil) où il était clairement inscrit à l'entrée "interdit de fumer". Le restaurant, sans être tout à fait complet, affichait pas mal de monde. A priori je n'irai pas puisque j'aime fumer en fin de repas avec mon café, mais l'initiative est intéressante. Tout propriétaire de bar ou de restaurant est libre ou non d'autoriser à ce qu'on fume ou non dans son établissement. Dès lors pourquoi légiférer. Les fumurs dans les endroits fumeurs et les non-fumeurs dans les lieux non-fumeurs. Etant entendu, qu'un fumeur dans un lieu non-fumeur s'abstiendra. Le non-fumeur dans un lieu fumeur ne sera pas obligé de fumer (du moins activement). Il en ressort gagnant


La loi actuelle est largement suffisante, encore faut il qu'elle soit appliquée, comme d'hab


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais sache aussi que ce n'est pas que la cigarette qui est responsable &#224; elle seule de tous les  cancers du poumons...
> 
> 
> Et que SI... on tentait de fabriquer des cigarettes sans tous ces composants qui sont aussi des facteurs de tas d'autres maladies...
> ...



voila ,que les fumeurs fument la ou aucun non fumeur ne pourra respirer la fum&#233;e...c'est ca qu'il faut ...
je suis contre l'interdiction du tabac ,apres tout il faut laisser libres...
mais notre libert&#233; a nous non fumeurs,c'est de ne pas entrer en contact avec la fum&#233;e...

c'est vrai que quand on voit cette affiche ca fait peur...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> demande aux medecins,ils t'en diront surement plus que moi la dessus...


Ben justement, je suis directement concerné et j'en cause souvent avec mon diabètologue et un tabacologue que je vois de temps en temps   
Halte au discours démagogique, généraliste et simpliste :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (2 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> enfin je terminerai en disant que l'on verra bien ce que donnera cette loi...et enfin ,je ne souhaite a personne un cancer des poumons,parce quil parrait que c'est horrible comme souffrances...
> donc pour ceux qui fument ,il vaut mieux essayer d' arreter!
> bonne nuit a tous...



Personne a envie de crever d'un cancer ....
Imagine que tu es un taureau, tu as deux choix: 
1. Tu est libre, tu fais ce que tu veux dans tous le sens du terme, et au bout de quelques années on 
    t'attrape pour t'amener pour combattre ... une mort horrible ... la corrida.
2. Tu est né en captivité, t'est enfermé pendant quelques années, on te fait toute sorte de 
   prélèvements, tu bouffes de la merde, tu ne sais même pas que les vaches existent ... et puis un
   jour tu part à l'abattoir.

Et ben moi, je choisis la première solution. Au moins tu meurt avec plein d'étoiles dans les yeux ...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que quand on voit cette affiche ca fait peur...


Excellente illustration de d&#233;sinformation 
Tu crois qu'il y a tous ces composants dans la fum&#233;e :rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>




... des images comme ça je vous en fait avec les produits que vous utilisez tous les jours : gel douche, crème, parfums, bombes en tous genre, nourriture and co and co... 
L'endroit le plus pollué reste son propre logement !!! Alors respirer quelques volutes bleues sur un quai de gare ...​


----------



## katelijn (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Excellente illustration de désinformation
> Tu crois qu'il y a tous ces composants dans la fumée :rateau:




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Comment ça se fait qu'on est toujours vivant?


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Comment ça se fait qu'on est toujours vivant?



on se demande ... 
La justification d'une pensée par des images choc qui font peur ... plus rien ne m'étonne ... y'en a bien qui partent en guerre à cause de la photo satellite d'un champ labouré ... :mouais:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Comment ça se fait qu'on est toujours vivant?


1/ parce qu'on nous raconte plus de conneries qu'il n'y a de réel danger
2/ parce qu'on ne crèvera pas de ça
3/ parce ce qu'on tombe en plein dans la théorie de l'évolution



Bon, j'arrête, j'ai ma 3è oreille qui me gratte :mouais:​


----------



## katelijn (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 1/ parce qu'on nous raconte plus de conneries qu'il n'y a de réel danger
> 2/ parce qu'on ne crèvera pas de ça
> 3/ parce ce qu'on tombe en plein dans la théorie de l'évolution
> 
> ...



Bon, j'opte pour la 3, c'est celle qui m'arrange et en plus elle colle avec ta troisième oreille!


----------



## tantoillane (2 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Comment ça se fait qu'on est toujours vivant?


Tu creve, mais plus ou moins vite...... apr&#232;s il y a ceux que &#231;a rend heureux de fumer,et qui pr&#233;f&#232;re mourrir un peu plus jeune et heureux, et ceux qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent vivre longtemps en &#224; peu pr&#232;s bonne sant&#233; .........


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Tu creve, mais plus ou moins vite...... après il y a ceux que ça rend heureux de fumer,et qui préfère mourrir un peu plus jeune et heureux, et ceux qui préfèrent vivre longtemps en à peu près bonne santé .........


Tu oublies la catégorie des vieux fumeurs qui est la plus nombreuse et qui, comme par hasard, est systématiquement zappée dans les stats :mouais:  
Leur espérance de vie a augmentée dans les mêmes proportions que les autres :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Et ben moi, je choisis la première solution. Au moins tu meurt avec plein d'étoiles dans les yeux ...



ben oui à cause du manque d'oxygène :rateau:

_en même temps continuez, ça fait plus d'extracteurs d'oxygène à louer et vous faites augmenter le bénéfice de l'Air Liquide, ça gonfle ma prime  _

===================
addenda sur mon bidet

pour les vieux fumeurs... statistiquement plus tu es vieux plus tu as des chances d'avoir une grande espérance de vie


----------



## krystof (2 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab ,10 ans de retard sur les States...




Bon, bah dans 10 ans, j'évite de monter au dernier étage de la tour Montparnasse...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; comprendre cette discussion de marchands de tapis (celle de cette nuit).

Pour ma part, je pense que la loi ne va pas assez loin. Je mettrais bien le tabac au m&#234;me rang que les autres drogues dites douces. Parce que c'est une drogue. Et un poison. Et je n'ai pas envie que mes enfants tombent dedans.

Crever de la cigarette apr&#232;s plusieurs d&#233;c&#233;nies, ce n'est pas du bidon. J'ai eu plusieurs membre de ma famille, gros fumeurs, et qui sont morts pr&#233;coc&#233;ment, avec les poumons goudronn&#233;s, la gorge et l'estomac en sang. Qu'on ne me dise pas que "&#231;a vient d'autre chose" (et de quoi sinon ?).

Au del&#224; du fait que ces parents me manquent, je souffre personnellement du tabac des autres, au bureau, dans le train, assez souvent &#224; des endroits o&#249; il est d&#233;j&#224; interdit de fumer (!), mais aussi dans la rue (&#224; 5 m&#232;tres d'un fumeur, &#231;a suffit) et &#224; la maison (la fum&#233;e des voisins par les bouches d'a&#233;ration ou par la fen&#234;tre ouverte). M&#234;me le tabac froid qui imbibe les v&#234;tements des fumeurs et de ceux qui les ont c&#244;toy&#233;s me pose probl&#232;me.

La fum&#233;e de tabac m'incommode, et me rend malade (m&#233;dicalement parlant). Au d&#233;but, c'est juste l'odeur qui me g&#234;ne. Apr&#232;s une minute, c'est le mal de t&#234;te qui vient. Et si &#231;a persite, &#231;a se termine par une envie de v&#244;mir. Et il me faut au moins une journ&#233;e pour m'en remettre. A c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a, les journ&#233;es sans tabac, dans les m&#234;mes lieux, ne me posent pas de probl&#232;me : donc pas de doute sur l'origine du malaise.

Ensuite, la compagnie des fumeurs (et des fumeuses) est plut&#244;t d&#233;sagr&#233;able. D'abord &#224; cause de leur pollution. Ils puent m&#234;me quand ils ne fument pas (hal&#232;ne, v&#234;tements), et g&#233;n&#233;ralement ils ne s'en rendent m&#234;me pas compte. Les lieux clos dans lesquels ils ont fum&#233; gardent une odeur naus&#233;abonde (je peux prendre pour exemple les anciennes voitures fumeur des TGV, dont l'odeur n'est toujours pas partie apr&#232;s de nombreux nettoyages). D'autre part, les fumeurs sont assez souvent nerveux et agressifs, voire socialement invivables, et de mauvaise foi quand on leur dit qu'on n'aime pas le tabac. Neuf fois sur dix, &#231;a les d&#233;range que je leur dise que leur fum&#233;e me d&#233;range. Ils me r&#233;torquent que le leur faire remarquer constitue une atteinte &#224; leur libert&#233;. Parfois, par dessus le march&#233;, ils m'accusent de vouloir les pers&#233;cuter... Moi, &#231;a me rend malade, et je devrais me laisser empoisonner sans broncher ! Un de ces quatre, il y en a un qui se fera casser la gueule sans comprendre pourquoi.

Le tabac me pourrit la vie. Et celle de mes enfants. Et je suis loin d'&#234;tre le seul dans ce cas. 

Alors, &#231;a creuse aussi le trou de la s&#233;cu et &#231;a remplit les cimeti&#232;res, mais c'est secondaire.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, les fumeurs sont assez souvent nerveux et agressifs, voire socialement invivables, et de mauvaise foi quand on leur dit qu'on n'aime pas le tabac. Neuf fois sur dix, ça les dérange que je leur dise que leur fumée me dérange. Ils me rétorquent que le leur faire remarquer constitue une atteinte à leur liberté. Parfois, par dessus le marché, ils m'accusent de vouloir les persécuter... Moi, ça me rend malade, et je devrais me laisser empoisonner sans broncher ! Un de ces quatre, il y en a un qui se fera casser la gueule sans comprendre pourquoi.


Ou tu généralises ou on vit pas dans le même monde...


----------



## iKool (2 Novembre 2005)

Après celui de l'égoisme monstrueux du fumeur ("Ma liberté de fumer" aurait pu chanter l'autre nain) voici venu le temps de l'intégrisme bien pensant des non fumeurs...

Fumer, c'est mal, il faut que le fumeur aie honte.

J'dis ça, j'm'en cogne en fait, je ne fume pas.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou tu généralises ou on vit pas dans le même monde...


Oui, j'ai malencontreusement généralisé. J'aurais dû dire OU au lieu de ET.

Mais je n'exagère pas. Je travaille à Paris, et là, je le vis au moins deux fois par semaine, notamment dans le train, dans les bureaux ou au resto de l'entreprise. C'est par contre beaucoup plus rare et moins systématique en grande banlieue où j'habite.

Les fumeurs que je côtoie habituellement et qui ne me posent pas de problème (hormis l'odeur des vêtements) sont les collègues et les amis qui ont la bonté de ne pas fumer en ma présence (sans que je le leur demande d'ailleurs). Ça ne les empêche pas d'être très nerveux, au point d'en devenir désagréable. La pression baisse généralement après qu'ils en aient "grillé une".

Je précise que je ne fréquente pas les lieux réservés aux fumeurs, et que je demande toujours à être placé dans les zones non fumeur dans les cafés et les restaurants. Mais comme la loi Evin n'est pas respectée, ça pose souvent des problèmes, et avec des gens qui sont très souvent de mauvaise foi. Ceux qui esquissent un "oh, pardon !" et qui partent ou qui écrasent leur clope, sont somme toute assez rares.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette discussion de marchands de tapis (celle de cette nuit).
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense que la loi ne va pas assez loin. Je mettrais bien le tabac au même rang que les autres drogues dites douces. Parce que c'est une drogue. Et un poison. Et je n'ai pas envie que mes enfants tombent dedans.
> 
> ...


Ben tu fais une vraie allergie de chez allergie  
Tu te fais suivre :mouais: 

Mais c'est sympa, comme dit SM, de ne pas généraliser :hein: 

Perso, j'ai aussi, bien que fumeur en bonne santé [prouvé par mon dernier checkup hôspitalier],  une allergie à un produit on ne peu plus naturel : une des composantes olfactive de l'orange [et autres agrumes] :rateau: Avec les mêmes  symptômes que tu décris [parfois avec des syncopes] :hosto:
Je n'en accuse pas pour autant les agrumiculteurs ni ne voue aux gémonies les consommateurs ! Je fais attention et vie avec.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> (hormis l'odeur des vêtements)



si ça se trouve ton parfum les incommode aussi ...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Fumer, c'est mal, il faut que le fumeur aie honte.


Pour la honte, tu peux te brosser cher MacG&#233;en au pseudo de cigarettier :rateau:


J'ai 3 enfants dont un fumeur l&#233;ger et c'est pas avec cette notion d'&#233;narque que tu vas le stopper


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> (..)
> Fumer, c'est mal, il faut que le fumeur aie honte.
> (...)


Au lieu de propager ce genre d'&#226;nerie moralisatrice qui ne fait que renforcer l'impression de pers&#233;cution des fumeurs (et les inciter &#224; fumer encore plus, pour se calmer), on devrait plut&#244;t les briefer sur le respect des autres (pour le bien-&#234;tre et LA SANTE), sur son propre &#233;tat de d&#233;pendance, et sur les risques m&#233;dicaux qu'il encourt.

Fumer en soci&#233;t&#233; ou en famille, c'est enfumer les autres. Ils vous le rendront peut-&#234;tre.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ... je le vis au moins deux fois par semaine, notamment dans le train, dans les bureaux ou au resto de l'entreprise. C'est par contre beaucoup plus rare et moins systématique en grande banlieue où j'habite...


La loi actuelle n'est pas appliquée telle qu'elle devrait...
Les entreprises ne font pas les efforts qu'elles devraient...
Les "citoyens" n'ont pas des comportements de citoyenneté...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les "citoyens" n'ont pas des comportements de citoyennet&#233;...


Le probl&#232;me est l&#224;. Sinon il ne serait pas n&#233;cessaire de l&#233;gif&#233;rer, car le bon sens et respect de l'autre suffiraient.


----------



## woulf (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai aussi, bien que fumeur en bonne santé [prouvé par mon dernier checkup hôspitalier], une allergie à un produit on ne peu plus naturel : une des composantes olfactive de l'orange [et autres agrumes] :rateau: Avec les mêmes  symptômes que tu décris [parfois avec des syncopes] :hosto:
> Je n'en accuse pas pour autant les agrumiculteurs ni ne voue aux gémonies les consommateurs ! Je fais attention et vie avec.



En même temps, tu croises moins souvent des gens qui bouffent des oranges que des fumeurs  

Le vrai drame, c'est qu'on soit obligé de légiférer sur un point qui relève de la courtoisie et de la politesse...

Ca me rappelle un retour un dimanche soir de Londres en Eurostar, ou j'avais eu le malheur de réserver dans le wagon fumeur... on s'est retrouvés avec TOUS les fumeurs du train qui venaient tranquillement fumer leur clope dans le wagon et repartaient ensuite dans leur wagon non fumeur... Très fiers en plus de leur intelligence suprême et du mépris total affiché à l'égard des pauvres cons de fumeurs qui jouaient le jeu en réservant en fumeur...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de propager ce genre d'ânerie moralisatrice qui ne fait que renforcer l'impression de persécution des fumeurs (et les inciter à fumer encore plus, pour se calmer), on devrait plutôt les briefer sur le respect des autres (pour le bien-être et LA SANTE), sur son propre état de dépendance, et sur les risques médicaux qu'il encourt.
> 
> Fumer en société ou en famille, c'est enfumer les autres. Ils vous le rendront peut-être.



tu devrais peut être t'en griller une ... ça te calmera  

Moi je voudrais pouvoir faire pousser mon propre tabac. Tout cette polémique et cette loi c'est de la poudre aux yeux pour qu'on oublie le principal : la liberté on l'a déjà perdu depuis longtemps au profit des grandes firmes.

ça me fait penser au kava, une substance qui n'est pas considérer comme une drogue législativement parlant mais dont les effets se situe entre l'opium et l'héroïne. tout le monde consomme cette racine de poivrier en océanie car c'est un moyen de se détendre et de lutter contre l'alcoolisme (les kanaks ne supportent pas du tout l'aclool d'où une recrudescence de la violence en nouvelle calédonie quand ils ont interdit le kava alors ce qu'ils ont fait c'est qu'ils l'ont ré-autorisés et ça a marché).
Mais le truc, c'est qu'on ne peut plus se procurer par ses propres moyens cette plante légale sous tous rapport car les firmes pharmaceutiques ont déposés des brevets pour en faire des calmants et autres bonbons ....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Pas du tout pour un non-fumeur...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ça me fait penser au kava, une substance qui n'est pas considérer comme une drogue législativement parlant mais dont les effets se situe entre l'opium et l'héroïne...


fumer du supermoquette engendre les même effets parait il...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> fumer du supermoquette engendre les même effets parait il...


C'est du Belge qu'on est censé fumer, normalement ; pas du Suisse!


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais peut &#234;tre t'en griller une ... &#231;a te calmera  (...)


Provocation, et mauvais raisonnement. Si fumer une cigarette calme sur le moment, c'est aussi la cause de l'excitation et du nouveau besoin de fumer qui appara&#238;t quelques dizaines de minutes plus tard. Ce qui &#233;nerne le plus le fumeur, c'est le manque de nicotine (et d'autres substances, dont on ne parle moins souvent, ajout&#233;es tout sp&#233;cialement dans les cigarettes).

Quant &#224; moi, ce qui m'&#233;nerve, c'est de devoir passer une partie de la journ&#233;e avec un mal de t&#234;te insupportable, ou une nuit enti&#232;re au dessus des chiottes &#224; d&#233;gueuler de la bile, &#224; cause d'un empoisonneur &#233;go&#239;ste qui a fait passer son envie de nicotine avant ma sant&#233;.

Pour me calmer, point de cigarette. Il suffit de supprimer la cause. Et pas de l'imposer comme rem&#232;de.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est du Belge qu'on est censé fumer, normalement ; pas du Suisse!



Ha oui mais le belge n'est plus ce qu'il était... fumez du suisse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui mais le belge n'est plus ce qu'il était... fumez du suisse...



Ah, non! C'est bourré d'agents de texture et de saveur, ce truc là... Un pur poison!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> fumer du supermoquette engendre les même effets parait il...



de la supermoquette d'appartement  

Mais plus sérieusement, y'a plein d'autres substances licites qu'on ne peut pas faire pousser même pour sa consommation personnelle...

Liberté mon Q


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Provocation, et mauvais raisonnement. Si fumer une cigarette calme sur le moment, c'est aussi la cause de l'excitation et du nouveau besoin de fumer qui apparaît quelques dizaines de minutes plus tard. Ce qui énerne le plus le fumeur, c'est le manque de nicotine (et d'autres substances, dont on ne parle moins souvent, ajoutées tout spécialement dans les cigarettes).
> 
> Quant à moi, ce qui m'énerve, c'est de devoir passer une partie de la journée avec un mal de tête insupportable, ou une nuit entière au dessus des chiottes à dégueuler de la bile, à cause d'un empoisonneur égoïste qui a fait passer son envie de nicotine avant ma santé.
> 
> Pour me calmer, point de cigarette. Il suffit de supprimer la cause. Et pas de l'imposer comme remède.



Je vois que tu as grillé ton brin d'humour.
Et je ne veux rien t'imposer ... 
Y'a des allergies comme ça on y peut rien, j'ai un pote qui est allérgique au gluten mais il en fait pas une maladie.


----------



## ber** (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette discussion de marchands de tapis (celle de cette nuit).
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense que la loi ne va pas assez loin. Je mettrais bien le tabac au même rang que les autres drogues dites douces. Parce que c'est une drogue. Et un poison. Et je n'ai pas envie que mes enfants tombent dedans.
> 
> ...



ben pas drôle la vie...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui est allérgique au gluten mais il en fait pas une maladie.


Cherchez l'erreur !


----------



## I-bouk (2 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de lire entièrement ce file ! bein je suis d'avis que les lieux fumeur et non fumeur devrai être bien distinct , mais en aucun cas interdire au fumeur de fumer au bar ou en boite ! soit séparer des salles / et non mettre trois arbustes et deux pancartes ! ou faire des bars fumeur et d'autre non fumeur ! Maintenant a celui qui est allergique, bein c'est vraiment dommage pour toi, mais tu ne peut pas tout interdire parce que tu es allergique ! certain sont allergique au pot d'échappement et on interdit pas les voitures pour ces rare cas... heureusement  bon c'est calir je suis fumeur ( mais j'essaye de respecter un max les non fumeur : pas fumer dans les restaurants non fumeur, dans les hall de gare ou autre etc.. même chez moi ou il y a des non fumeur ( a la fenêtre ) ) donc tout et question de civisme , mais merde que l'on me laisse fumer dans mon bar ou en boite ..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> mais merde que l'on me laisse fumer dans mon bar ou en boite ..


C'est toujours ouvert, le Monte Christo?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez l'erreur !



Il ne m'a pas encore vomit dessus, il s'est se bien se tenir en société
et mange même du gluten quand il a vraiment pas le choix ...

Oui oui c'est une maladie :rateau: 

Y'a des gens accros au jeux vidéos. Et ça me dérange qu'ils ne s'arrêtent pas de jouer quand je leur parle même cinq minutes. Je propose une loi ...


----------



## ber** (2 Novembre 2005)

je propose la suppression des fumeurs par augmentation massive des composants léthaux cahés dans le tabac
après faudra supprimer les automobilistes qui roulent avec le moteur
etc etc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

ber** a dit:
			
		

> je propose la suppression des fumeurs par augmentation massive des composants léthaux cahés dans le tabac
> après faudra supprimer les automobilistes qui roulent avec le moteur
> etc etc



Si on entre dans cette logique, je me laisserais bien aller à filer le saturnisme à pas mal de monde...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

ber** a dit:
			
		

> je propose la suppression des fumeurs par augmentation massive des composants léthaux cahés dans le tabac
> après faudra supprimer les automobilistes qui roulent avec le moteur
> etc etc



et puis les cons mais y'aura plus personne, tous le monde en prison


----------



## ber** (2 Novembre 2005)

faut tout nettoyer partout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et... tous le monde en prison



Pas moi... Dans mon village, tout le monde témoignera que j'étais au bar, plein comme un oeuf, à chanter des polyphonies avec une main sur l'oreille...


----------



## ber** (2 Novembre 2005)

pasque le monde il est tout sale et les gens sont tous rien qu'a des meuchants


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> fumer du supermoquette engendre les même effets parait il...


Mais y en a pas avec filtre :mouais:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ...et d'autres substances, dont on ne parle moins souvent, ajoutées tout spécialement dans les cigarettes...


Alors celle là, c'est la meilleure de l'année  :mouais: 
On t'as jamais dit de ne pas inventer des conneries quand on connaît pas  

Le tabac est une dogue [comme tant d'autres] et ce sont deux composantes des goudrons [et non de la nicotine] qui se fixent en certains points du cerveau et déterminent l'addiction.
Une collégialité de scientifiques us et européens ont mené la plus grosse étude médicale jamais menée sur une population de plus de 70.000 personnes dans toutes les classes d'âges.
Cette étude a amené une certitude : chez les vrai fumeurs addicts, c'est lors des premières cigarettes fumées que ces goudrons vont jouer leur mauvais tour et plus le sujet est jeune et moins ce nombre est élevé :mouais:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ...&#224; cause d'un empoisonneur &#233;go&#239;ste qui a fait passer son envie de nicotine avant ma sant&#233;.


Tu nous fais quoi, une analyse par procuration :affraid:


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors celle l&#224;, c'est la meilleure de l'ann&#233;e  :mouais:
> On t'as jamais dit de ne pas inventer des conneries quand on conna&#238;t pas  (...)



Pour ton information, regarde ICI par exemple, la liste de 599 additifs relev&#233;s dans les documents des 5 plus gros industriels am&#233;ricains du tabac. L'id&#233;e des "goudrons" n'est pas fausse, mais &#231;a fait tr&#232;s raccourci. Les industriels du tabac ont trouv&#233; une quantit&#233; impressionnante d'astuces pour attirer et garder leurs clients (ou plut&#244;t leurs victimes). La lecture des minutes des proc&#232;s contre les cigarettiers qui se sont tenus aux USA ces derni&#232;res ann&#233;es est tr&#232;s enrichissante &#224; ce sujet.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

Et comme je suis chaud...


			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as grill&#233; ton brin d'humour.
> Et je ne veux rien t'imposer ...
> Y'a des allergies comme &#231;a on y peut rien, j'ai un pote qui est all&#233;rgique au gluten mais il en fait pas une maladie.


Non, je n'ai pas perdu mon humour. J'ai simplement rebondi sur ce que tu disais (et qui m'a d'ailleurs fait sourire  ), histoire d'en remettre une couche. Parce que c'est un sujet grave, qui a d&#233;j&#224; tu&#233; plusieurs membres de ma famille qui m'&#233;taient chers.

Quand tu me parle d'allergie, &#231;a me troue le c..l ! A moins que tu ne parles d'allergie au tabac, techniquement, comme on parlerait d'allergie au venin de serpent ou de scorpion.

Ton pote est allergique au gluten ? C'est bien dommage, mais il doit s'agir d'une v&#233;ritable hypersensibilit&#233;. Je pense qu'une personne normalement constitu&#233;e doit absorber une quantit&#233; impressionnante de gluten avant que &#231;a lui agisse sur sa physiologie, que &#231;a tiraille ses neurones, et que &#231;a lui provoque un cancer et des troubles cardio-vasculaires quelques d&#233;cennies plus tard.

Je te rappelle que ce que les constituants d'une cigarette ne sont pas des produits alimentaires, chimiquement assez neutres pour &#234;tre ingurgit&#233;s et inhal&#233;s sans effet secondaire. Il s'agit de produits toxiques, de v&#233;ritables poisons (et reconnus comme tels) qui, m&#234;me &#224; faible dose, sont n&#233;fastes pour la sant&#233;. Je t'en rappelle quelques-uns : nicotine, arsenic, DDT, naphtal&#232;ne, ac&#233;tone, acide cyanhydrique, pyr&#232;ne, ammoniac, etc. ... rien que des bonnes choses ! Et je ne parle pas des produits de combustion (dioxynes et autres) qui &#233;chappent parfois aux analyses, et qu'on passe de ce fait souvent sous silence. Hormis les cigarettiers, quiconque s'aventurerait &#224; vendre au public un produit contenant ce que les cigarettes contiennent aurait imm&#233;diatement affaire &#224; la Justice, pour empoisonnent ou trafic de stup&#233;fiant. Mais voil&#224;, derri&#232;re la cigarette, il y a l'Etat, et ses taxes.

Pour en revenir &#224; l'allergie, note que c'est la fum&#233;e qui me rend malade, pas le tabac frais. Que j'y sois de plus en plus sensible, ainsi que beaucoup d'autres, soit. Mais, ne serait-ce pas un signe de bonne sant&#233;, au contraire ? Je trouve m&#234;me surprenant et anormal qu'autant de gens (dont les fumeurs) puissent absorber tant de saloperies, jusqu'&#224; en crever, sans que leur organisme r&#233;agisse &#224; cette agression.

Je ne supporte pas la fum&#233;e de cigarette ? Eh bien, il existe un moyen d'y rem&#233;dier : je fr&#233;quente autant que possible les lieux r&#233;serv&#233;s aux NON-fumeurs... MAIS J'Y RETROUVE DES FUMEURS, CLOPE ALLUMEE AU BEC, QUI POLLUENT MON AIR !

Les fumeurs veulent fumer ? Il y a plein d'endroits pour &#231;a. A la maison, par exemple. Ou dans des lieux r&#233;serv&#233;s tout expr&#232;s, au bureau ou au restaurant. Je peux comparer l'envie de fumer ... &#224; une envie de se soulager : &#231;a fait du bien sur le moment, mais &#231;a cr&#233;e des d&#233;chets peu agr&#233;ables pour l'environnement et l'entourage. Tout comme la cigarette, &#224; la toxicit&#233; pr&#232;s. Et bien, moi, &#231;a ne me viendrait pas &#224; l'id&#233;e de faire mes besoins dans la rue (comme on le fait dans certains pays d'Asie) ou au milieu d'une salle publique. Ce n'est pas une question de pudeur, mais de respect des autres. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; fum&#233; de par le pass&#233; (et j'en suis revenu) et je n'ai jamais impos&#233; ma fum&#233;e &#224; personne. Tout le monde peut le faire.

Mais trop de fumeurs n'en font encore qu'&#224; leur t&#234;te. Alors d&#233;cid&#233;ment, les lois contre le tabagisme sont une bonne chose, et il faut les faire appliquer. A d&#233;faut de mieux.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> MAIS J'Y RETROUVE DES FUMEURS, CLOPE ALLUMEE AU BEC, QUI POLLUENT MON AIR !



J'aime les raisonnements par l'absurde ... 

*IL Y A DES PERSONNES EN VOITURE QUI POLLUENT MON AIR !* (rouge et gras c'est encore plus visible) :rateau:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton information, regarde ICI par exemple, la liste de 599 additifs relevés dans les documents des 5 plus gros industriels américains du tabac. L'idée des "goudrons" n'est pas fausse, mais ça fait très raccourci. Les industriels du tabac ont trouvé une quantité impressionnante d'astuces pour attirer et garder leurs clients (ou plutôt leurs victimes). La lecture des minutes des procès contre les cigarettiers qui se sont tenus aux USA ces dernières années est très enrichissante à ce sujet.


1/ on est pas aux us ici 
2/ je n'ai aucune confiance dans ces sites ostentatoirement partiaux [et le flemme d'aller moi aussi à la pêche aux arguments] :rateau:
3/ tu ne crois pas que ces procès ont eu des suites et que les dits industriels ont changé leur méthodes [compte tenu des résultats des procès, condamnation et non négociation, et des habitudes juridiques d'outre atlantique] :mouais: 
4/ si j'ai un peu de temps, vers mars 2006, rappelle moi et je t'emmènerai visiter à la fois une de ces usines et un des meilleurs services de tabacologie 

Le tabac est une drogue, le tabac est nocif pour la santé, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

Ou si tu préfères,
QUI POLLUENT MON AIR


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 1/ on est pas aux us ici


mais la majorit&#233; des cigarettes viennent de l&#224;-bas


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Le tabac est une drogue, le tabac est nocif pour la sant&#233;, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter


D&#233;sol&#233;, mais je croyais que c'&#233;tait le sujet de ce fil.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ton pote est allergique au gluten ?


C'est une v&#233;ritable maladie [g&#233;n&#233;tique] et non une simple allergie !
Elle se d&#233;tecte chez le nourrisson et, aujourd'hui encore, elle tue et bien plus rapidement que le tabac.

mais il n'y a pas qu'avec le gluten :hosto:



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle que ce que les constituants d'une cigarette ...


On retrouve ces m&#234;mes constituants [pas tous] aussi dans de l'alimentaire et on ne le sait que depuis peu de temps et l'arriv&#233;e de nouveaux mat&#233;riels et process de mesures 

Chaque nouvelle d&#233;cennie apporte ses technologies et ses d&#233;couvertes... macabres...

Le vrai probl&#232;me aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas que le tabac en tant que tel mais le cumul des &#233;l&#233;ments n&#233;gatifs de la vie moderne  
Au rang desquels on trouve : le stress de la vie actuelle, l'irruption de la chimie dans l'industrie agro-alimentaire, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ton pote est allergique au gluten ? C'est bien dommage, mais il doit s'agir d'une véritable hypersensibilité. Je pense qu'une personne normalement constituée doit absorber une quantité impressionnante de gluten avant que ça lui agisse sur sa physiologie, que ça tiraille ses neurones, et que ça lui provoque un cancer et des troubles cardio-vasculaires quelques décennies plus tard.



Hypersensibilité ou allergie c'est comme tu veux ça revient au même. Mais le pauvre n'a pas le choix, le gluten est partout, sa maladie est génétique, ils l'ont tous dans leur famille.

Quant à toi tu as fait ton choix : tu ne fumes pas. Tant mieux pour toi.
Après si y'a des cons pour cracher leurs fumées dans la gueule des non fumeurs dans des endroits non fumeurs (c'est un peu tirés par les cheveux quand même ) t'as le droit de leur foutre ton poing dans la gueule.

Quand aux agents nocifs tout a fait d'accord. Mais la liberté de fumer un tabac pure on l'a déjà perdue. Cette loi est avant tout hypocrite, faux cul, malhonnête !!!!

C'est une façon pour les dirigeants de s'acheter une bonne conduite et une bonne conscience.

Ne soyons pas dupe ...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2005)

Bah, maintenant le débat est clôt le projet de loi a été avorté...    Du moins pour l'instant...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> mais la majorité des cigarettes viennent de là-bas


Ben non :mouais: 
La majorité des cigarettes consommées dans l'UE sont fabriquées dans l'UE [+ la Suisse] :rateau: 
[mais cela ne tient pas compte de la contrebande ; par contre, les enquêtes en cours démontrent que les usines sources sont asiatiques]



nb : cela fait plus de 15 ans que je côtoie cette industrie


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bah, maintenant le débat est clôt le projet de loi a été avorté...    Du moins pour l'instant...


C'est pas plus mal. La justice et les pouvoirs publiques devrait déjà se pencher sur l'application de ce qui existe avant d'aller plus loin.


----------



## jphg (2 Novembre 2005)

moi, fumeur a priori l&#233;ger mais put&#244;t hard ces derniers temps, je suis pour l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics (ou disons que je suis pas contre, je comprends tout &#224; fait quoi). c'est une question de bon sens quand on pense &#224; la sant&#233; publique. Un truc est mauvais pour la communaut&#233;, on l'interdit, point.

et puis aussi je me rappelle d'un dessin affich&#233; dans une bo&#238;te dans laquelle j'avais boss&#233; : l'argumentaire &#233;tait "mon plaisir &#224; moi, c'est de boire de la bi&#232;re, mais le r&#233;sidu de mon plaisir &#224; moi, c'est mon urine [c'&#233;tait pas tout &#224; fait &#233;crit comme &#231;a, on est d'accord], que je verse dans les toilettes le moment venu. Je vous demande donc de ne pas nous verser sur la t&#234;te le r&#233;sidu (la fum&#233;e) de votre plaisir &#224; vous. (la cigarette)"

J'avais trouv&#233; cet argumentaire tout &#224; fait pertinent.

L'interdiction de la cigarette n'est qu'une question de temps [soupir], alors il va falloir faire contre mauvaise fortune bon c&#339;ur...


----------



## I-bouk (2 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours ouvert, le Monte Christo?



le 1 a brûlé, mais depuis le 2 et le 3 ont été construit au alentour ... mais comment tu connais ça ?


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> ... je suis pour l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics ...


Reste juste un léger détail : redéfinir ce qu'est un lieu public 
Parce que là, chacun y va de sa définition mais cela ne cadre pas tout à fait avec la définition juridique de la chose :rateau:



			
				jphg a dit:
			
		

> L'interdiction de la cigarette n'est qu'une question de temps [soupir], alors il va falloir faire contre mauvaise fortune bon c½ur...


Là, faut pas rêver et heureusement  

Moi, j'aime mes clopes et celui qui me fera stopper, il est pas né


----------



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plus mal. La justice et les pouvoirs publiques devrait déjà se pencher sur l'application de ce qui existe avant d'aller plus loin.



question: Peut-on fumer au débit de tabac,le bureau de tabac est un lieu public ? Alors pénalisée ou pas


----------



## hunjord (2 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> question: Peut-on fumer au débit de tabac,le bureau de tabac est un lieu public ? Alors pénalisée ou pas


bein la ou je vais acheter mes clops, le type il est chauve, la chemise toujours à moitié ouverte et fume tout le temps...c'est vrai, est il en faute? il y a des gosses qui viennent acheter des bonbons quand moi je vais acheter mes clops...


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> question: Peut-on fumer au débit de tabac,le bureau de tabac est un lieu public ? Alors pénalisée ou pas


Perdu les civettes ne sont pas des "lieux public"


----------



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> bein la ou je vais acheter mes clops, le type il est chauve, la chemise toujours à moitié ouverte et fume tout le temps...c'est vrai, est il en faute? il y a des gosses qui viennent acheter des bonbons quand moi je vais acheter mes clops...



tu le connais,moi aussi, un brave garçon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

ce que j'en dis...?
qu'interdire de fumer dans les lieux public, c'est du n'importe quoi...d'autant que j'arrive de 4 jours en Andorre et que l'on fume n'importe ou tranquille....
apres....
de toute facon, quand je demande une table fumeur dans un restaurant, je suis censé etre dans un coin fumeur....donc, je ne vois pas en quoi ça derange un non fumeur....
deja qu'on surveille de plus en plus ce que l'on boit...
bientot, je serai un super bon cuisto...et je ferai de super fete chez moi...
comme ça, on ne me dira pas que je fume ou c'est interdit, et je boirai a ma guise...
c'est juste dommage pour les restaurateurs...encore que....
enfin, il me tarde d'aller voir l'application de la loi en boite de nuit....
je peux vous dire qu'ici, tant que les espagnols n'auront pas fait de meme, il y en aura des francais en boite de nuit en espagne....des tonnes....

apres les debits de tabac, je sais qui va payer de cette nouvelle loi, en tout cas, ici....


----------



## I-bouk (3 Novembre 2005)

le projet de loi n'est pas passé ( même l'ump n'as pas suivit ) ! comme ça le problème et reglé ! 

New des info régional de ce matin


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2005)

en conclusion : les fumeurs sont des gens stress&#233;s mais _cool_ qui ont le droit de sortir en boite et de prendre des pots dans des pubs.
Quant aux non-fumeurs ce sont des mauvais coucheurs qui ont le droit d'aller au restaurant mais c'est tout.

mouais&#8230; encore un fil st&#233;rile de pseudo d&#233;bat ou chacun reste sur ses positions m&#234;me si &#231;a fait mal au cul*





===============
* j'aime pas l'hypocrisie qui remplace la fin des mots jug&#233;s grossiers par des &#233;toiles


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'en dis...?
> qu'interdire de fumer dans les lieux public, c'est du n'importe quoi...d'autant que j'arrive de 4 jours en Andorre et que l'on fume n'importe ou tranquille....
> apres....
> de toute facon, quand je demande une table fumeur dans un restaurant, je suis censé etre dans un coin fumeur....donc, je ne vois pas en quoi ça derange un non fumeur....
> ...



Tu mélanges tout. Je vois pas du tout le rapport avec andorre ou tout est permis. La fumée passive est dangereuse, c'est un fait, alors la supprimer des lieux publique c'est justement pas n'importe quoi. C'est un droit minimum d'un non-fumeur dans un endroit confiné.

Le problème des resto est tout autre, il est technique. Comme il a été dit eau début, une zone non-fumeur séparée par une plante verte, c'est inutile, il faudrait donc interdire pour l'ensemble du resto si celui-ci ne peut avoir une vraie zone sans fumée. Et permettre pour un resto qui à géométriquement les moyens de se faire une zone. Pareil dans une boite de nuit.


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est une véritable maladie [génétique] et non une simple allergie !
> Elle se détecte chez le nourrisson et, aujourd'hui encore, elle tue et bien plus rapidement que le tabac.



Petite précision.
Je suis moi même intolérant au gluten (et non allergique), c'est à dire que je n'ai pas d'enzyme pour le digérer. Conséquences: gluten = destruction des villosités intestinales, donc on absorbe plus rien, on maigri très vite, on à plein de carences... (Si on ne suit pas un régime stricte ce peut être un cancer de l'intestin)... C'est un truc assez chiant à vivre au quotidien.
Mais ça n'a rien avoir avec une allergie à l'orange ou au tabac et je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport.

Pourquoi les non-fumeur se sentent-ils obligé de rappeler sans arrêt au fumeur que fumer c'est dangereux? Il me semble que c'est évident et plus stressant qu'autre chose.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux non-fumeurs ce sont des mauvais coucheurs (...)


Le tabac peut diminuer l'usage de sa bistookette jusqu'à l'impuissance. A méditer pour les édonistes.


----------



## mac-aïoli (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le tabac peut diminuer l'usage de sa bistookette jusqu'à l'impuissance. A méditer pour les édonistes.



A Bill C ça lui a plutôt donné des idées.


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les non-fumeur se sentent-ils obligé de rappeler sans arrêt au fumeur que fumer c'est dangereux? Il me semble que c'est évident et plus stressant qu'autre chose.


Parce qu'in fine c'est la seule arme qu'ils leur restent face aux indélicats mononeurone


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

&#199;a c'est une g&#233;n&#233;ralisation vraiment cheap...


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> le projet de loi n'est pas passé ( même l'ump n'as pas suivit ) ! comme ça le problème et reglé !


Non, hélas, il n'est pas réglé  
Tout comme ce n'est pas une nouvelle loi de plus qui le réglera :mouais: 

Faisons déjà appliquer ce qui existe  

C'est curieux mais toute cette argumentation est assez proche de celle concernant le code de la route :mouais: 
Incivilité, incivilité  
Dans les deux cas, la majorité des contrevenants sont des hommes :mouais: 

Un peu dur de la feuille, les mecs  Doit y avoir de ça


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> La fumée de tabac m'incommode, et me rend malade (médicalement parlant).


Ton témoignage me rassure, je me sent moins seule tout d'un coup. En générale, personne ne veut comprendre que moi aussi ça me rend malade et ça ne fait que m'incommoder un peu comme si quelqu'un avait péter .


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu mélanges tout. Je vois pas du tout le rapport avec andorre ou tout est permis. La fumée passive est dangereuse, c'est un fait, alors la supprimer des lieux publique c'est justement pas n'importe quoi. C'est un droit minimum d'un non-fumeur dans un endroit confiné.
> 
> Le problème des resto est tout autre, il est technique. Comme il a été dit eau début, une zone non-fumeur séparée par une plante verte, c'est inutile, il faudrait donc interdire pour l'ensemble du resto si celui-ci ne peut avoir une vraie zone sans fumée. Et permettre pour un resto qui à géométriquement les moyens de se faire une zone. Pareil dans une boite de nuit.




que la fumée passive soit dangereuse, je veux bien, ce que je dis c'est que les lieux publics ou je fume (et ou l'on fume, je n'en vois pas trente six) sont surtout des restaurant...
et effectivement, certain distingue leur zone fumeur et non fumeur par un grand rien....
mais c'est ce point qui me semble important....faire evoluer cela et non tout interdire...toujours tout interdire....je comprends tout a fait ce que dit Nephou....et effectivement , on ne peut pas interdire les non-fumeurs de sortir parce qu'il y a des fumeur partout, mais de la a tomber dans l'extreme de l'interdiction de fumer a tout prix....je sais pas...
parce que interdire dans les lieux public, sinon, c'est quoi....
a part les restau, bar, boite de nuit....?
y a les ecoles et lycée....et là, ce devrait etre le cas depuis longtemps...d'ailleurs dans mon lycée, c'etait le cas...
Rare sont encore les entreprise qui autorisent encore leurs employés de fumer au boulot,
on ne fume pas dans les cine, aux impots, dans les magasins ou que sais-je....
donc le grand changement c'est les boites de nuits....et c'est la que c'est effectivement le pire et que je comprends bien la NECESSITE de le faire....c'est irrespirable....

enfin, je serai plus d'accord pour faire respecter la loi Evin....
on fait des loi, on ne les fait pas respecter et on en vote de nouvelles , c'est ridicule....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

A lire la loi evin semble inapplicable, ou alors faut envoyer un contr&#244;leur dans chaque lieu publique. Changer cette loi ne semble pas si tarabiscot&#233;. Faire l'inverse : autoriser une zone fumeur si on &#224; la preuve qu'elle n'enfumera pas le reste ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faire l'inverse : autoriser une zone fumeur si on à la preuve qu'elle n'enfumera pas le reste ?



C'est un peu comme le nuage de Tchernobyl qui s'arrête à Strasbourg :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Novembre 2005)

maintenant, quel est le but... ne plus mourrir...    quelle tristesse, moi qui ne fume que très occasionnellement depuis trois ans (avant je fumais beaucoup) je ne comprends pas l'interet d'interdire...  ce qui devrait être interdit par ailleurs  il y a des lieux qui permettent de fumer sans géner personne (volume, bon traitement d'air ou ventilation naturelle bien faite) et d'autres ou c'est pratiquement impossible... le problème provient de l'intelligence des tenanciers de ces-dits lieux


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2005)

J'aimerais bien qu'il y est une loi pour interdire aux gens de laisser &#233;chapper des gaz &#233;manant de leur rectum dans les lieux publics.

&#199;a pollue mon air.


----------



## yoffy (3 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien qu'il y est une loi pour interdire aux gens de laisser échapper des gaz émanant de leur rectum dans les lieux publics.
> 
> Ça pollue mon air.


Il est toujours difficile de démasquer les contrevenants !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Pas avec un briquet.


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2005)

Le tabac fait dans les 60 000 morts par an en france (source)
60 000 morts par an...
Pour d'autres sujets d'actualit&#233; type guerre en Irak 2000 soldats UX tu&#233;s (bon oui, &#233;norm&#233;ment plus de civils...), grippe avaire 60 morts en deux - trois ans.
L&#224; c'est 60 000 par an.
Est ce que l'interdiction dans les lieux publics r&#233;soudra &#231;a, j'en sais rien... Et puis bon &#231;a fait rentrer de l'argent dans les caisses... Et puis faut pas trop emb&#234;ter les fumeurs non plus pour qu'ils continuent &#224; aller au resto ou dans les caf&#233;s....

Mais l&#224; c'est 60 000 personnes (et l&#224; seulement en France) qui meurent pr&#233;matur&#233;ment de causes li&#233;es au tabac. 
C'est &#201;NORME !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Novembre 2005)

Ça m'a l'air mal barré cette histoire de nouvelle loi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien qu'il y est une loi pour interdire aux gens de laisser échapper des gaz émanant de leur rectum dans les lieux publics.
> 
> Ça pollue mon air.



Les chiottes sont des lieux publics
Si on ne peut même plus péter aux chiottes ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233; ils payent de taxes sur le tabac et touchent pas leur caisse de retraite


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le tabac fait dans les 60 000 morts par an en france (source)
> 60 000 morts par an...



56 000 hommes contre 4 000 femmes !!!!!



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faut pas trop embêter les fumeurs non plus pour qu'ils continuent à aller au resto ou dans les cafés....



C'est vrai que pour les petits troquets dont leur clientèle est presque exclusivement des gens qui viennent boire un coup et fumer leur clope pendant leur pause, ça va être dur de trouver un coin non fumeur ou de pousser les murs ...


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le tabac fait dans les 60 000 morts par an en france (source)
> 60 000 morts par an...
> Pour d'autres sujets d'actualité type guerre en Irak 2000 soldats UX tués (bon oui, énormément plus de civils...), grippe avaire 60 morts en deux - trois ans.
> Là c'est 60 000 par an.
> ...




Oui c'est énorme... et ce sont les chiffres de 1998...  ... les prévisions de 2025...  :affraid: 


Mais... bon dans tous ça je me demamnde comment sont menées les enquêtes statistiques au niveau des Hôpitaux par exemple...  Je travaille dans un service ce CArdiologie... (et les [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13 700 morts par maladies cardiovasculaires cf l'article en lien de Lumai) ne sont pas toutes dues au tabac.

Il y beaucoup de facteurs de risques qui entrent en ligne de compte... la progression des maladies cardio vasculaires chez les femmes devient inquiètante... Contraception de plus en plus jeune associé à la clope certes, et *mal bouffe* induisant aussi une augmentation du Diabète...[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](maladie qui est un gros facteur de risque...)  [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]et du cholestérol... bonjour les dégats...  

Enfin... ce que je me demande c'est:  comment sont fait tous ces calculs...  :mouais:



[/FONT]


----------



## Malow (3 Novembre 2005)

Ce qui m'interpelle le plus, c'est la gyneco qui va me prescrire la pilule tout en sachant que je fume :mouais: :affraid: Bon, d'accord, j'ai le choix. Mais c'est dingue quand même !!! Ca devrait être interdit ! :hein: 

La dépendance à la nicotine est la même que celle liée à l'héroïne  
Il y a bien trop d'argent à se faire...... ( ne plus en vendre serait un manque à gagner)

Et puis je vois bien tout un tas de ministres fumeurs de pipe, tabac, cigares ou autres, s'interdire de fumer dans les restaurants de prestige....:hein: 

Ils vont bientôt nous interdire de fumer en voiture, dehors, et même chez nous.....je vois bien le genre!!! 

Et puis franchement, voire tout un groupe de fumeurs devant un resto...ça me donne pas trop envie....j'aime être libre, alors encore rester chez moi et faire des bouffes entre potes, c'est bien plus convivial.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Et puis franchement, voire tout un groupe de fumeurs devant un resto...ça me donne pas trop envie....j'aime être libre, alors encore rester chez moi et faire des bouffes entre potes, c'est bien plus convivial.


Pas entièrement d'accord, depuis que mon université est non-fumeurs, on croise plein de nouvelles têtes devant les portes, c'est assez sympa je dois dire car tout le monde est sur la même mood et ça discute vite


----------



## Malow (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas entièrement d'accord, depuis que mon université est non-fumeurs, on croise plein de nouvelles têtes devant les portes, c'est assez sympa je dois dire car tout le monde est sur la même mood et ça discute vite



Oui, enfin...une université, je comprends. A la fac, je me souviens, on pouvait fumer. Ca empestait le tabac...moi même, j'étais dérangée par les odeurs. Mais un bar ou resto !!!!!  Merde, mais où va le monde ??? Il y a du chiffre d'affaires qui va dégringoler....ou alors, ça deviendra privé !


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2005)

ben y'a aussi toutes les personnes qui ne prenaient plus de pot (femmes enceintes, avec enfants,  allergiques, asthmatiques, personnes ne supportant pas l'odeur ni de la ramener chez sur leurs cheveux et v&#234;tements) qui compenseront peut-&#234;tre.

C'est un hypoth&#232;se...


en parlant de l'Irlande


----------



## lumai (3 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Enfin... ce que je me demande c'est:  comment sont fait tous ces calculs...  :mouais:
> [/FONT]



Oui, les chiffres on peut vite leur faire dire ce qu'on veut... Et c'est très certainement gonflé...
Mais même en les minorant de moitié (soit 30 000), on arrive à des chiffres qui restent énormes !
Que l'état prenne des mesures pour limiter ça, c'est essentiel ! 
Ce serait même criminel que rien ne soit fait...

Pour les autres facteurs de maladies cardiovasculaires, bien sûr qu'il faut aussi lutter contre... L'un n'empêche pas l'autre !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui, les chiffres on peut vite leur faire dire ce qu'on veut... Et c'est tr&#232;s certainement gonfl&#233;...
> Mais m&#234;me en les minorant de moiti&#233; (soit 30 000), on arrive &#224; des chiffres qui restent &#233;normes !
> Que l'&#233;tat prenne des mesures pour limiter &#231;a, c'est essentiel !
> Ce serait m&#234;me criminel que rien ne soit fait...
> ...



Moi ce qui me tue (ahah c'est le cas de le dire :mouais: ) c'est que l'&#233;tat soit _oblig&#233;_ de prendre des mesures, ils peuvent pas se responsabiliser un peu le gens ? 


je rejoins aussi ce que disait Nephou un peu plus haut. 

Edit ce n'&#233;tait pas plus haut mais plus loin 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en conclusion : les fumeurs sont des gens stress&#233;s mais _cool_ qui ont le droit de sortir en boite et de prendre des pots dans des pubs.
> Quant aux non-fumeurs ce sont des mauvais coucheurs qui ont le droit d'aller au restaurant mais c'est tout.
> 
> mouais&#8230; encore un fil st&#233;rile de pseudo d&#233;bat ou chacun reste sur ses positions m&#234;me si &#231;a fait mal au cul*
> ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben y'a aussi toutes les personnes qui ne prenaient plus de pot (femmes enceintes, avec enfants,  allergiques, asthmatiques, personnes ne supportant pas l'odeur ni de la ramener chez sur leurs cheveux et vêtements) qui compenseront peut-être.
> 
> C'est un hypothèse...
> 
> ...


Hypothèse asssez bonne, en Italie depuis l'interdiction les restos ont plutot tendance a augmenter leur chiffres...


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hypothèse asssez bonne, en Italie depuis l'interdiction les restos ont plutot tendance a augmenter leur chiffres...




Vi en recherchant avec google j'ai cru voir ques les consommations d'alcool augmentaient du coup _--- c'est un peu ce qu'on appelle déplacer le problème non ?_.


----------



## Malow (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Vi en recherchant avec google j'ai cru voir ques les consommations d'alcool augmentaient du coup _--- c'est un peu ce qu'on appelle déplacer le problème non ?_.



C'est sûr !


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Vi en recherchant avec google j'ai cru voir ques les consommations d'alcool augmentaient du coup _--- c'est un peu ce qu'on appelle déplacer le problème non ?_.



perso, les gens qui boivent me gênent pas alors que les fumeurs oui. Enfin, tant qu'ils ne prennent pas la route 

Sinon, les Pub non fumeurs en Irlande, c'est le pied. Je ne m'étais jamais amusé autant dans un bar avant . EN fait, je n'y allais pas tout simplement


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A lire la loi evin semble inapplicable...


Sauf qu'il te manque une subtilité bien française pour comprendre la situation 
Une loi en france, ce n'est que 20% de la législation et le plus important ce sont les 80% restant qui sont le ou les décrets d'application de la dite loi.
Si dans la majorité des cas, les lois promulguées sont connues et font l'objet de publicité par les médias, les décrets d'applications ne le sont pas ! Or, ces décrets, la ;plupart du temps complètent la loi pour la rendre applicable.
C'est le cas de la loi Evin qui en elle même est ultra courte car elle modifie et complète des lois antérieures mais surtout fait l'objet de nombreux décrets d'application initiaux puis rectificatifs et/ou complémentaires.

C'est la raison pour laquelle, je répète, faisons appliquer le dispositif existant :rateau: 
Quitte à compléter/modifier ce dispositif mais surtout pas re-pondre une nouvelle loi  


D'autant que dans notre putain de système, ce sont plus des motifs électoraux qui font bouger nos élus que de réels motifs de santé ou de salubrité


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tr&#232;s certainement gonfl&#233;...


Gonfl&#233;s, non...
Fourre tout &#224; g&#233;om&#233;trie variable, oui 




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est &#233;norme... et ce sont les chiffres de 1998...  ... les pr&#233;visions de 2025...  :affraid:
> Mais... bon dans tous &#231;a je me demamnde comment sont men&#233;es les enqu&#234;tes statistiques au niveau des H&#244;pitaux par exemple...  Je travaille dans un service ce CArdiologie... (et les 13 700 morts par maladies cardiovasculaires cf l'article en lien de Lumai ne sont pas toutes dues au tabac.
> Il y beaucoup de facteurs de risques qui entrent en ligne de compte... la progression des maladies cardio vasculaires chez les femmes devient inqui&#232;tante... Contraception de plus en plus jeune associ&#233; &#224; la clope certes, et *mal bouffe* induisant aussi une augmentation du Diab&#232;te... (maladie qui est un gros facteur de risque...) et du cholest&#233;rol... bonjour les d&#233;gats...
> Enfin... ce que je me demande c'est:  comment sont fait tous ces calculs...  :mouais:


Ben, l&#224; ou il y a de quoi se poser des questions, c'est que les repports dont sont issus tous ces chiffres et qui sont consultables &#224; la documentation fran&#231;aise, ne donnent pas exactement les m&#234;mes choses  

Bah, en fonction des besoins du moment on re-tripatouille tout &#231;a pour pr&#233;senter ce qui arrange  

Ph&#233;nom&#232;ne d&#233;j&#224; connu avec La Pr&#233;vention Routi&#232;re est les chiffres du Ch&#244;mage :mouais: 

D'autant plus que les pouvoir publics ont une f&#226;cheuse tendance &#224; mettre sur le dos de la tabagie des affections dont le tabac n'est que le catalyseur mais ni la cause, ni la cons&#233;quence  

Au dernier congr&#232;s de diab&#232;tologie [auquel j'ai particip&#233;] les sp&#233;cialistes ont bien mis en &#233;vidence le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne avec un v&#233;ritable cris d'alarme sur la recrudescence exponentielle des diab&#232;tes qui va bient&#244;t plus tuer que les maladies cardiovasculaires et surtout dans des tranches d'&#226;ges de plus en plus jeune.
La cause : la malbouffe et le stress...

Stress et tabac, stress et alocool...

Malbouffe : c'est bien de d&#233;noncer les fameux composants [&#233;num&#233;r&#233;s pr&#233;c&#233;dement] du tabac mais il est plus important de d&#233;noncer la pr&#233;sence des m&#234;mes composants dans l'alimentation quotidienne basique.

Industriels du tabac, oui, d&#233;non&#231;ons, mais cela ne touche que les fumeurs, actifs ou passifs !

Industriels de l'agroalimentaires : une priorit&#233; car cela touche tout le monde sans exception :affraid:


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les chiottes sont des lieux publics...


Non  
Ne pas confondre Lieux Publics et lieux ouverts au public :mouais: 
La loi fait un distingo très net la dessus :rateau: 
Ce qui a obligé d'ailleurs à modifier/compléter la Loi Evin dans ses décrets d'application.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non
> Ne pas confondre Lieux Publics et lieux ouverts au public :mouais:
> La loi fait un distingo très net la dessus :rateau:
> Ce qui a obligé d'ailleurs à modifier/compléter la Loi Evin dans ses décrets d'application.



Un peu comme les magazins, les supermarchés ... alors les bistrots aussi (?!)


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non
> Ne pas confondre Lieux Publics et lieux ouverts au public...



De plus il s'agit de lieux ouverts au public, mais fermés...


----------

